# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 ورژن 2

## alimanam

*با سلام*

*نکته مهم : نسخه به روز شده قفل رو میتونین از اینجا دانلود کینین . نسخه 3.2.1.2*

با توجه به نیاز خودم که می خواستم بعضی از برنامه هام مجانی نباشن و تجربه PS-27 ورژن 1 که تقریباً *1400* دانلود داشت ( کاربران زیادی ازش استفاده کردن و تقریباً 98 % ازش راضی بودن ) تصمیم گرفتم که ورژن 2 این قفل رو هم بنویسم . تغییرات زیادی در این ورژن صورت گرفته به اختصار به برخی از اونها اشاره می کنم .

*1- سازگاری کامل با دات نت فرم ورک* ( در ورژن قبلی باید حتماً برای برنامه خودتون که توسط PS-27 محافظت میشد برنامه نصب درست کنین تا قفل رجیستر بشه اما در ورژن جدید این مشکل کاملاً رفع شده و برنامه شما فقط و فقط برای اجرا متکی به فایل DLL قفل PS-27   هستش *که باید به صورت* *رفرنس به پروژه شما اضافه بشه*)

*2-* *ارتقای امنیت قفل* ( Anti ILDASM , NecroBit , Compress , Encryption و ... )

*3-* *دادن تمامی اختیارات برای طراحی فرم ثبت نرم افزار به برنامه نویس به ذلخواه خود* ( در ورژن جدید PS-27 تمامی Event  ها و Function ها برای ثبت , شناسایی سریال کاربری , شناسایی کد فعال سازی برنامه که توسط کاربر برنامه شما وارد میشه در اختیار برنامه نویس هستش )

*4-* *امکان تعریف بینهایت سریال فعال سازی* ( محدودیتی در استفاده از این قفل نیست )

*5-* *سازگاری کامل با ویندوز محبوب سون

و و و* 

این قفل بسیار بسیار انعطاف داره با یک بار استفاده از اون و دیدن رخدادها ها و فانکشن هایی که براش تعریف کردم متوجه میشین که چقدر دست برنامه نویس برای طراحی فرم ثبت برنامه خودش بازه .

خوب فکر کنم تا همینجا برای معرفی کردن PS-27 کافی باشه . برای یادگیری طرز استفاده اش من یک برنامه Sample  ضمیمه کردم که با PS-27 محافظت میشه با دیدن روش و روش هایی که میتونین برای بهبود کارایی چگونگی ثبت برنامه خودتون بهش اضافه کنین متوجه میشین که قفل به درد به خوری هستش البته دات نت که همش اوپن سورسه اما 99.99 % کاربران ما حتی نمی دونن قفل نرم افزاری چیه پس ........

*قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 به پسورد و سریال کاربری از لحاظ حروف کوچک و بزرگ به صورت هوشمند تفاوت قائل میشه و برنامه نویس باید در وارد کردن پسورد از این لحاظ توجه کنه که پسوردی که به قفل میده از نظر کوچکی و بزرگی چگونه است .*

برای دستیابی به کد فعال سازی هر برنامه ایی که با PS-27 محافظت میشه شما باید از *اینجا* *کیجن قفل PS-27* رو دانلود کنین . *در کیجن شما در تکس باکس اولی سریال کاربر رو بنویسید ( منظور سریالی هست که قفل حین اجرای برنامه میسازه و توسط مشتری نرم افزار شما , به شما اعلام میشه ) و در تکس باکس دومی کلیدی که برای قفل در نظر گرفتین رو باید وارد کنید ( منظور کلیدی هست که هنگام استفاده کردن از قفل در سورس برنامه برای قفل در نظر گرفته شده است ) در ادامه روی دکمه استخراج کدفعال سازی رو بزنین تا کد فعال سازی ساخته بشه و اون رو به هر طریقی که میدونین ( احتمالاً تلفنی ) به مشتری نرم افزار خودتون بدین .*

برای راحتی کار کاربرانی که از قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 استفاده میکنن و الگوریتم کد شدن رو به نحوی طراحی کردم که فقط عدد و حروف تولید کنه مثل این ( *4671C6306F457B237596B524C4A356F6B343770567D7B7333D* ) 

*فقط این نکته رو در پایان یادآوری کنم که حتماً برنامه خودتون رو با ابزار برنامه نویسی Obfuscate کنید تا کدهای برنامه برای اون 99.99 % که گفتم قابل روئیت نباشه .*

*تصویر فرمی که من برای رجیستر کردن یک برنامه نمونه , و محافظت شده با PS-27 گرفتم رو در ادامه می بینین .*






*تصویر کیجن PS-27* 






*تصویر کیجن بعد از استخراج کد فعال سازی*


 
*

برای اینکه سریال های فعال سازی خودتون رو هم بتونین یه سامانی بدین و بدونین به کی چه سریالی و چند بار دادین و در چه تاریخی این کار رو کردین یه برنامه واسه همه اینکارها ضمیمه کردم که  میتونین ازفایل های ضمیمه پست شماره 49 اون رو دانلود کنین*



 *

از دوستانی که دانلود می کنن هیچ انتظاری ندارم به جزء اینکه اگه قفل رو استفاده می کنن از کارایی و نتیجه کار روی سیستم های دیگه ما رو بی خبر نذارن .
*
* 
- فایل کیجن آپدیت شد .  ( آخرین آپدیت 9 مهر 1389 )
- قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 آپدیت شد ( آخرین آپدیت 11 مهر 1389 )
* 
*- نمونه سورس جدید برای راهنمای استفاده اضافه شد .( 24 آبان 91 )*

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

برای امنیت بیشتر تغییراتی در کیجن داده شد میتونین از همان لینک بالا کیجن جدید را دانلود کنین . 




> واقعا عالی بود


از اینکه اولین کسی بودین که از نتیجه کار راضی بودین خوشحالم  :لبخند:  دوستان دیگه امتحان نکردن ؟

----------


## aminvb

دوسته عزیز این کیجنش ضد حاله
نمیشه اینترنتی نباشه
اگه میشه تولید کد رو از حالت اینترنتی در بیار
هم وقت گیره هم شاید اون لحظه دسترسی به اینترنت ممکن نباشه یا از اینترنت پر سرعت بهره مند نباشیم

با تشکر برای این قفل

----------


## kebriya

دوست عزیز ممنون از قفلی که زحمتشو کشیدین اما در مورد 



> فقط این نکته رو در پایان یادآوری کنم که حتماً برنامه خودتون رو با ابزار برنامه نویسی Obfuscate کنید تا کدهای برنامه برای اون 99.99 % که گفتم قابل روئیت نباشه .


Obfuscate یعنی چی؟ فکر کنم من جزء اون 99.99% هستم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## alimanam

با سلام



> من نتونستم اجرا کنم. خطای زیرو میده


دوست عزیز اول بفرما بگو به صورت رفرنس تونستین به VS اضافه اش کنین ؟ دوم اینکه نوع ویندوز رو بفرمائین تا تست کنم ببینم مشکل از سیستم شماست یا قفل . 




> Obfuscate یعنی چی؟ فکر کنم من جزء اون 99.99% هستم


اول اینکه شما استاد مایی . اما Obfuscate یعنی چی ؟ همین طور که از معنی اش میشه فهمید ( مبهم کردن سورس برنامه ) یعنی اینکه با ابزارهایی بیای و برنامه خودت رو بیشتر محافظت کنی تا کسی دسترسی به اصل کد نداشته باشه . البته تمامی این ابزارها بعد از چند وقتی قابل دور زدن هستن ( ضدشون ساخته میشه )
اما 2 مورد وجود داره اول  اینکه هیچ ضد ابزار  Obfuscate کننده ایی نمی تونه کل سورس کد برنامه ایی رو که با ابزار برنامه نویسی Obfuscate شده رو برگردونه ( البته شاید باشه اما عمومیت نداره و ساخته و پرداخته ( نبوغ ) هکران ماهری باشه که از روشهای منحصر به فرد خودشون استفاده می کنن ) دوم اینکه راهی جز این نداری !!! چون برنامه های ساخته شده با ویژوال استودیو دات نت و بقیه دات نت های عزیز در این مورد واقعاً ضعیفاً و شما مجبوری که از این ابزارهای مفید استفاده کنی . البته شکل ادبیات کدهای به کار رفته در برنامه هم 99 % در کرک نشدن برنامه ( البته زیاد سر این کرک نشدن ذوق نکن چون بازم کرک میشه ) تاثیر داره . برای اطلاعات بیشتر هم در این سایت و هم در وب مقالات زیادی یافت میشه . موفق باشید .




> دوسته عزیز این کیجنش ضد حاله
> نمیشه اینترنتی نباشه
> اگه میشه تولید کد رو از حالت اینترنتی در بیار
> هم وقت گیره هم شاید اون لحظه دسترسی به اینترنت ممکن نباشه یا از اینترنت پر سرعت بهره مند نباشی


با سلام به شما

دوست خوبم اگه در روستایی در سیستان و بلوچستان هم باشین و از Dialup  هم استفاده کنین من تست کردم با سرعت 5 کیلو بایت بر ثانیه  20 ثانیه طول کشید تا کد فعال سازی رو فرستاد . ( یکی از دوستام سربازه داره اونجا خدمت میکنه ) حالا شما که ......... و اما خارج از طنزی که گفتم ( البته جدی بود ) دوست خوبم شدنش که میشه اما صلاح رو در این دیدم که اینجوری طراحی بشه . اگه در مورد این صلاح کنجکاوی به صورت خصوصی بگو تا بیشتر توضیح بدم . موفق باشید .

----------


## alimanam

> من برنامه نمونه شما رو اجرا کردم درسته؟ میشه بگین چیکار کنم؟ سیستم عامل هم ویندوز xp 64bit


اگه نمونه ایی که گذاشته بودم در سیستم عامل شما اجرا شد قفل هیچ مشکلی با سیستم عامل 64 بیتی شما نداره . پس با توجه به نمونه کدی که در ضمیمه پست اول گذاشتم کار کن . اول یه پروژه جدید بعد قفل رو به صورت رفرنس به پروژه اضافه کن . شما باید دوتا فرم داشته باشین . فرم اول که برنامه از اونجا شروع میشه دارای Obj ی از قفل هست و طبق کدهای نمونه ایی که گذاشتم کار کن فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد . موفق باشید .

----------


## alimanam

> مهندس منم نمونه  شما رو اجرا کردم این error رو داد. هنوز واسه پروژه خودم اضافه نکردم





> خطا میده....


با سلام

اگه سیستم عامل این دوستمون هم( sinsin666 64 ) بیتی باشه احتمالاً با این نوع سیستم عاملی های 64 بیتی مشکل داره . من روی انواع سیستم عامل های ویندوز xp sp1 و xp sp2 , xp server 2003 و ویندوز 7 تست کردم اونم هر کدوم حداقل 3-4 بار روی سیستم های مختلف اما همه 32 بیتی بودن .  :متفکر: 

دوستان دیگه اگه تست کردن حداقل بگن موفقیت آمیز بوده یا نه که بدونم مشکل از کجاست . از باگی که شما گفتین چندین احتمال میره . اگه دوستان دیگه  نتیجه کار رو روی سیستم عامل های مختلف انجام دادن لطفاً بگن . موفق باشید .

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

سلام
منم ویندوز سون 32 بیتی دارم 
همون ارور بقیه رو میده

یه سئوال 
خوب اگه کسی بخواد  بیاد از این کیجن استفاده بکنه فایلی که قفلها رو تولید میکنه هم که تو این سایت هست . خوب اون وقت همه راحت می تونن قفل نرم افزار هایی که با این ابزار شما قفل گذاری شده رو پیدا کنن. این یعنی چی؟

یه پیشنهاد 
اونم اینکه اگه بخواد قفل رو اینترنتی بفرسته استقبال زیادی از نمیشه

شاید شما بخوای یه اماری داشته باشی مثلا هر بار که قفلی ارسال میشه یه چیزی هم برای شما میفرسته یا..... اما این طوری استقبالی ازش نمیشه.. هر چند که فعلا خطا داره و اجرا نمیشه

----------


## alimanam

با سلام



> یه سئوال 
> خوب اگه کسی بخواد  بیاد از این کیجن استفاده بکنه فایلی که قفلها رو تولید  میکنه هم که تو این سایت هست . خوب اون وقت همه راحت می تونن قفل نرم  افزار هایی که با این ابزار شما قفل گذاری شده رو پیدا کنن. این یعنی چی؟


دوست عزیز اگه بیشتر توجه میکردین متوجه میشدین که سریال فعال سازی کلید داره یعنی برنامه نویس واسه قفل خودش یه کلید به قفل پاس میده و قفل بر اساس کلید برنامه نویس کار کد شدن قفل رو انجام میده هر کسی که برنامه شما رو داره اگه 10 تا کیجن  PS-27 رو هم داشته باشه تا موقعی که کلید رمز رو نداشته باشه نمی تونه سریال فعال سازی صحیح رو پیدا کنه .  :چشمک: 




> یه پیشنهاد 
> اونم اینکه اگه بخواد قفل رو اینترنتی بفرسته استقبال زیادی از نمیشه


از پیشنهادتون سپاسگزارم اما من که متوجه اون یا.... شما نشدم ؟! 




> شاید شما بخوای یه اماری داشته باشی مثلا هر بار که قفلی ارسال میشه یه چیزی هم برای شما میفرسته


اتفاقاً میفرسته یک پیغام به ایمیل من میفرسته حاوی اینکه ایمیل X از کیجن PS-27 استفاده کرده همین . اونم بخاطر آماری هستش که من میخوام از کار کرد این قفل داشته باشم . اگه ابهامی وجود داره میتونین با آنتی ویروس به روز شده فایل کیجن رو ویروس یابی کنی تا Trojan  توش نگذاشته باشم !!!!




> من رو 7 و xp تست کردم بدون Error اجرا شد اما میشه بیشتر در مورد این قفل توضیح بدی ؟ من که از توضیحات شما چیزی متوجه نشدم


من که آخرش متوجه نشدم اجرا میشه یا نه  :متعجب:  خودم که روی چندین سیستم عامل تست کردم بدون کمترین باگی اجرا میشه  :اشتباه:  . در مورد اینکه متوجه توضیحات بنده نشدی یه بار دیگه از ابتدا بخون اگه باز متوجه نشدی بگو تا بیشتر توضیح بدم .

احتمالاً یه بازنگری کامل روش داشته باشم . این Error که شما میگین احتمالاً از رفرنسی هست که من به فایل قفل Merge کردم چون به صورت کد نویسی این رفرنس Register میشه احتمالاً به همین خاطر Error  کام میده . اگه بقیه هم نتیجه کار رو ببگن زودتر میتونم اصلاحش کنم . دوستان دیگه خواهشاً بگن آیا باگ مشابهی متوجه شدن یا نه . موفق باشید .

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> با سلام
> 
> PS-27 به روز شد و تمامی Bug هایی که دوستان گفتن رو رفع کردم ( چون فایل رفرنس دومی ( DriveInfoEx.dll ) رو خودتون باید به صورت Add Reference  به پروژه اضافه کنین این فایل با دات نت نوشته شده و هیچگونه رجیستری نیاز نداره بخاطر اینکه مشکلات Merge  کردن هم از بین برده باشم اون رو دیگه مرج نکردم . برنامه شما برای اجرا نیاز داره که PS-27.dll  & DriveInfoEx.dll  رو کنار هم در مسیر برنامه داشته باشه . 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم به خاطر اوضاع اینترنت مملکت  از همان لینک بالا کیجن جدید رو دانلود کن ( قابلیت استخراج سریال فعال سازی به صورت آفلاین رو هم داره )
> 
> *دوستانی که با PS-27 قبلی اگه با این مشکلی ندارن بگن تا دیگه فایل رو نهایی کنم . برای دانلود فایل جدید باید به پست 1 مراجعه کنید . موفق باشید .*


برنامه جدیدت ران میشه و مشکلی نداره
فایل کیجن تم هم که خوب ممنون امکان دادن کد رو به صورت آفلاین داره (ممنون)

فقط تو استفاده یه نکته ابهام برام وجود داره 
وقتی برنامه رو ران میکنی یه سزیال کابر توش هست که ما باید  توی فایل کیجن اون رو به عنوان سریال کاربر وارد کنیم   اما قسمت کلید توی فایل کیجن چی هست . این عدد از کجا میاد؟
فکر کنم می خوای بگی که این یک کلیدی که توی نسخه نرم افزار ما ست می کنیم . اگه این طوریه توی نسخه ای که شما برای مثال دادی این کلید چی هست . از کجا ست میشه ؟



یه سئوال دیگه شما داری از دی ال ال دیوایس اینفو استفاده میکنی 
با استفاده از این دی ال ال احتمالا داری سریال چند تا از سخت افزار ها رو استفاده می کنی و با استفاده از اون داری سریال کاربر رو میسازی
اما ما که می خوایم از این نرم افزار استفاده می کنیم فک رکنم بد نیست که بدونیم این کلیدی به جه سخت افزاری حساسه . منظورم این که با عوض شدن چی کد اکسپایر میشه 
هارد ، سی پی یو ، مادر بورد  یا چیزای دیگه   یا همشون



یه پیشنهاد دیگه هم دارم و اونم اینه که یه لطفی کنید (شما یا سایر دوستان کاربلد ) این نرم افزار که توی پست اول توضیح دادی رو یه توضیح بیشتری بدی تا ما بتونیم یه جورایی از کدمون محافظت کنیم

ممنون

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

البته من الان نرم افزاری که گفته بودیو دانلود کردم

فکر کنم طرز کارش ساده باشه 


باید فایل پروژه رو بعد اینکه پروژمون تموم شده یک بار بکشیم و بندازیم داخل این پنجره بعد که این برنامه کارش تموم شد پروژه مون رو Build  کنیم درسته یا نه ؟


اینکه توی قسمت سبز رنگ بکشیم یا قرمز رنگ فرقی می کنه ؟

ممنون

----------


## alimanam

با سلام



> وقتی برنامه رو ران میکنی یه سزیال کابر توش هست که ما باید  توی فایل کیجن  اون رو به عنوان سریال کاربر وارد کنیم   اما قسمت کلید توی فایل کیجن چی  هست . این عدد از کجا میاد؟
> فکر کنم می خوای بگی که این یک کلیدی که توی نسخه نرم افزار ما ست می کنیم .  اگه این طوریه توی نسخه ای که شما برای مثال دادی این کلید چی هست . از  کجا ست میشه ؟


این کلید ( کلید که در کیجن هست ) همون pssword ی هست که در نمونه برنامه ایی هست که در پست اول ضمیمه کردم . شما برنامه رو وقتی می خواین به کاربر خودتون ( مشتری برنامه شما ) باید بدونین که با چه پسوردی دارین تحویلش می دین . حالا کاربر با تماس با شما و اعلام سریال کاربری خودش از شما سریال فعال سازی می خواد شما هم با وارد کردن سریال کاربری اون و دادن پسوردی که هنگام اتمام برنامه به قفل دادین سریال فعال سازی رو استخراج و بهش تحویل می دین ( با هر روشی که راحتین ).




> یه سئوال دیگه شما داری از دی ال ال دیوایس اینفو استفاده میکنی 
> با استفاده از این دی ال ال احتمالا داری سریال چند تا از سخت افزار ها رو  استفاده می کنی و با استفاده از اون داری سریال کاربر رو میسازی
> اما ما که می خوایم از این نرم افزار استفاده می کنیم فک رکنم بد نیست که  بدونیم این کلیدی به جه سخت افزاری حساسه . منظورم این که با عوض شدن چی کد  اکسپایر میشه 
> هارد ، سی پی یو ، مادر بورد  یا چیزای دیگه   یا همشون


قفل PS-27 به سریال هارد دیسک که یه سریال منحصر به فرد بر روی هر سیستمی هست حساسه . سریال هارد دیسک به هیچ عنوان با روشهای نرم افزاری قابل تغییر نیست ( میتونین خودتون تحقیق کنین ) اما سریال های دیگه تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم با نرم افزار قابل دور زدن و تغییر هستن .




> یه پیشنهاد دیگه هم دارم و اونم اینه که یه لطفی کنید (شما یا سایر دوستان  کاربلد ) این نرم افزار که توی پست اول توضیح دادی رو یه توضیح بیشتری بدی  تا ما بتونیم یه جورایی از کدمون محافظت کنیم


ابزارهایی زیادی هستن که برای محافظت از کدهای برنامه ها یا اسمبلی های نوشته شده با دات نت هستن که معروف ترین هاش smart Assembly  و Eziriz.NET Reactor  که هر کدوم مزایا و معایب خودشون رو داره با جستجو در اینترنت میتونین اطلاعات بیشتری در این باره بدست بیارین .

در مورد اون ابزاری که شما معرفی کردین من اطلاعاتی ندارم ( تا حالا باهاش کار نکردم )

موفق باشید

----------


## tamizi2

با تشکر
من ویندوزم xp 32bit هستش
برنامه و کیجن هر دو کار کردن
اما هنگام ثبت نرم افزار آنتی ویروسم (آواست) پیغام داد که از این برناه داره ایمیلی ارسال میشه
در کل بهتره این خاصیت رو غیر فعال بکنید و آمار رو از طریق دیگه ای بگیرید چون کاربران عادی وقتی پیام آنتی ویروس را میبینند اطمینانشان به برنامه پایین می آید
قرار دادن یک وب بروزر و یک کانتر (هر دو به صورت invisble) شاید بهتر باشه
البته باز هم هر طور صلاح میدانید

----------


## alimanam

با سلام



> در کل بهتره این خاصیت رو غیر فعال بکنید و آمار رو از طریق دیگه ای بگیرید  چون کاربران عادی وقتی پیام آنتی ویروس را میبینند اطمینانشان به برنامه  پایین می آید


دوست عزیز  یه برنامه نویس ( کسی که از قفل PS-27 ) استفاده میکنه فرق بین یه Send شدن ایمیل و با بد افزار های دیگه رو متوجه میشه پس ......  از نکته ایی که فرمودین سپاسگزارم اما توضیحی که دادم فکر کنم منطقی باشه .  از اینکه نتیجه کار رو هم گفتین که بدون باگ اجرا میشه ممنونم . موفق باشید .




> ممنون از دوستمون روی سیستم من هم درست شد فقط نمی دونم چرا با کدی که  ایمیل کردین وارد برنامه نشد البته شاید یه جایی رو اشتباه کردم دوباره تست  میکنم و خدمتتون عرض میکن


100% جایی رو اشتباه کردین اگه سریال کاربری ایجاد شد ( شناسایی بشه ) و پسورد رو و سریال کاربری رو به درستی به کیجن بدین سریال فعال سازی مخصوص اون سریال فعال سازی ( سیستم مقصد یا کاربر برنامه شما ) به درستی استخراج میشه و برنامه فعال میشه . البته حدس میزنم ایراد از چیه  :چشمک:  شما سریال کاربری رو باید درست وارد کنین یعنی حروف بزرگ و کوچک رو که مخصوص سریال کاربری میشه و همینطور پسورد رو درست وارد کنین ( رعایت کردن حروف کوچک و بزرگ ) چون PS-27 به صورت هوشمند بین این سریال کاربری ( ps-27-Kn9JH87Vg ) و این ( PS-27-KN9JH87VG ) تفاوت قائله و 2 سریال فعال سازی متفاوت . این قضیه باید حتماً مد نظر برنامه نویس قرار بگیره متاسفانه من یادم رفته بود در پست اول این توضیح رو بدم .

منتظر نتیجه تست دوباره شما هستم . ممنون که جواب تست رو گفتین تا اطمینانم به تغییراتی که در سورس قفل دادم بیشتر بشه . موفق باشید

----------


## kebriya

درسته با حروف بزرگ تایپ کردم یه کد دیگه داد ولی باز هم میگه مجاز نیست فقط یه سوال، در قسمت کلید چی باید بنویسم من الکی 120 گداشتم این کلید چیه اصلا؟

----------


## alimanam

> درسته با حروف بزرگ تایپ کردم یه کد دیگه داد ولی باز هم میگه مجاز نیست  فقط یه سوال، در قسمت کلید چی باید بنویسم من الکی 120 گداشتم این کلید چیه  اصلا؟


دوست عزیز یعنی اینقدر سخته !!!  :افسرده:  خوب کلید همون پسوردی هست که شما در قسمت کد نویسی برنامه خودتون به قفل پاس میدیدن دیگه . مثلاً من در سورس نمونه ایی که در پست اول ضمیمه کردم کلید رو password انتخاب کردم . ( شما بهتره از رشته های عجیب و غریب تر استفاده کنین  :چشمک:  ) حالا همین کلید ( پسوردی که در کد نویسی به قفل دادین رو در قسمت کیجن در جای خودش وارد کنی بهت سریال فعال سازی رو میده ( بزرگی و کوچکی حروف فراموش نشه ) . دیگه از این آسون تر نمیشد توضیح بدم . موفق باشید .

----------


## alimanam

با سلام



> باسلام دوست خوب زحمت كشيدن و برنامه خوبي گذاشتن . ولي اگر بجاي دادن ماهي  بما ماهگري يا توربافي ياد بدن بنظر شما دوستان بهتر نيست؟


دوست عزیز خودت ماشاا.. یه پا ماهی گیری  :لبخند:  شما و هر دوستی که اطلاعاتی در مورد نحوه کارکرد یا اطلاعاتی در مورد سورس قفل نیاز داره یا بخواد یاد بگیره تا جایی که وفت داشته باشم کمکش می کنم .




> چه جوری دیوایس اینفو رو حذف کردی ؟


اینجوری !!!  :متعجب:  خوب واسه اینکه میزان باگ قفل به حداقل میزان خودش برسه یه کلاس جدید برای استخراج سریال هارد دیسک که با پایین ترین سطح زبان ماشین درگیره می نوشتم تا دیگه نیازی به DriveInfoEx.dll  که یه فایل مجزا بود کمک نگیرم البته و نیازی به اتاچ کردن هیچ رفرنسی به قفل نباشه . 
*
دوستان مشکلی که با فایل جدید ندارن ؟*  :لبخند: 




> دوست عزیز یه سئوال اساسی
> اسن قفل شما نسخه دمو هست که برای دانلود گذاشتی؟
> منظورم اینه که پس از چند روز استفاده اکسپایر میشه؟


دوست عزیز PS-27 کاملاً رایگانه البته به یه شرط ( 3 عدد صلوات برای سلامتی امام عصر ( عج ) ناجی بشریت ( Copyright  معنوی ) ) و هیچگونه محدودیتی در استفاده و بهره برداری از اون نیست . موفق باشید .

----------


## alimanam

با سلامی دیگر




> نه اینکه شما فقط خط اولش رو بگیری با طنز جواب بدی


طنز  :متعجب:  من با لحنی امروزی گفتم رایگانه .  اگه برداشت بدی داشتین من معذرت می خوام .




> این سه خط مربوط به هم بود و همش یه مطلب رو بیان میکرد





> سئوالم این بود که آیا این دی ال ال رو بردی تو دل دی ال ال خودت


جواب :




> خوب واسه اینکه میزان باگ قفل به حداقل میزان خودش برسه یه کلاس جدید برای  استخراج سریال هارد دیسک که با پایین ترین سطح زبان ماشین درگیره می نوشتم  تا دیگه نیازی به DriveInfoEx.dll  که یه فایل مجزا بود کمک نگیرم البته و  نیازی به اتاچ کردن هیچ رفرنسی به قفل نباشه .


به نظر شما این جواب سوال شما نیست !!!!  وقتی میگم یه کلاس جدید نوشتم خوب وقتی پروژه Build میشه هرچی هست درون همون فایل DLL قفل PS-27 اسمبل میشه دیگه . ( توضیحات تکمیلی  :اشتباه:  :  هیچ رفرنسی به قفل اتچ نشده اگه به حجم اندک PS-27 یه نگاه می انداختین جواب سوال خودتون رو میگرفتین ) 

موفق باشید .

----------


## alimanam

> شرمنده من روي يك سيتم كه جگ كردم يوز آدي خالي و عدي داخل اون نيست چرا؟


امکان نداره چون قفل به صورت هوشمند اگه به هر دلیلی نتونه ( امکان استخراج سریال هارد دیسک رو نداشته باشه که احتمالش نزدیک صفره ) با یک الگوریتم منحصر به فردی میاد یه سریال مخصوص اون رایانه تولید میکنه که مجموعه ایی از چندین مشخصه سخت افزاری با همدیگه است . شما سورس رو دست کاری نکردی ؟  :متفکر:  در رویداد لود فرم یه کدی هست که  اون لیبل مقدار با تابع GetUserID ست میکنه پس امکان نداره خالی بمونه به هیچ دلیلی نمیشه خالی باشه مگه اینکه کدی که گفتم رو حذف کرده باشین . یه چک کن نتیجه رو بگو . موفق باشید .




> فکر می کنم حذف کردن  دیوایس اینفو کار دست این دوستمون داده


این دیگه از اون حرفاست ..... حالا خوبه رایگانه این همه حرف درآوردین به جای این ادبیات صحبت کردنتون حداقل میگفتین روی سیستم شما کارایی اش چطور بود . موفق باشید .

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> این دیگه از اون حرفاست ..... حالا خوبه رایگانه این همه حرف درآوردین به جای این ادبیات صحبت کردنتون حداقل میگفتین روی سیستم شما کارایی اش چطور بود . موفق باشید .


من که گفتم این برامه جدید (البته قبل از نهایی منظورم هست،  اونی که توی رفرنسش دیوایس اینفو رو داره )
اون توی سیستمم ران میشه و مشکلی نداره 

فقط نگران اکسپایر شودنش بودم که اونم می گید رایگانه

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

*فایل قفل 3 باره آپدیت شد .*



> فقط نگران اکسپایر شودنش بودم که اونم می گید رایگانه


پس رو سیستم شما مشکلی نداشت ؟ درسته ؟

----------


## alimanam

> من ترجیح می دم همونی که دیوایس اینفو داره رو استفاده کنم





> و اون رو روی 2 تا سیستم چک کردم و مشکلی نداشت . البته هر دوتا سیستم ویندوز 7 داشتن از نوع 32 بیتی


عزیز شما مختاری هرکدوم رو که تمایل داری رو استفاده کنی . من فقط سوال کردم که فایلی که این دوستمون گفت من باهاش مشکل دارم رو سیستم شما مشکلی داشت یا نه همین . مثل اینکه توقعاتم یه ذره بالا رفته .   :متعجب:  موفق باشید

*و اما یه خواهش از مدیر بخش :*

*اگه لطف کنین و یه ذره تاپیک رو سبک ترش کنین خیلی بهتره چون یه ذره شبیه Chat Room شده به انتخاب خودتون و با صلاح دید خود هر پستی که به نظرتون میاد برای خوانندگان بعدی یا کسانی که تاپیک رو دنبال میکنن لطف کنین حذف کنین . ممنون میشم .*

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> من خودم همیشه این قفل رو سعی می کنم بیشتر روی لپ تاپ که بیشتر ایراد رو با این جور برنامه ها میگیره تست کنم رو لپ تاپ خودم و 3-4 تا از دوستان همکارم تست کردم با انواع سیستم عامل ها هیچ مشکلی با آخرین ویرایش نداشت


  جهت اطلاع اینکه من لب تابم 2 تا هارد داره هر دوتاشم اکسترنال هست
 و روی هر کدوم ییک سیتم عامل مستقل نصب هست
من برنامه رو با هر دوتا هارد تست کردم و جالب اینکه هر بار یک سریال کاربری متفاوت داد 
ولی مشکلی نداشت و روی هر دوتا نصب شد
در کل من روی 4 تا سیستم چک کردم 2 تا پی سی و 2 تا لب تاپ(چون سیتم عامل ها مستقل بودن لب تاپ رو هم 2 تا حساب کردم) روی همه کار کرد 
هر چهارتا سیتم سون بود و 32 بیتی

----------


## alimanam

> من برنامه رو با هر دوتا هارد تست کردم و جالب اینکه هر بار یک سریال کاربری متفاوت داد


با سلام

خوب من هم همین انتظار رو از قفل دارم که سریالی که استخراج میکنه منحصر به فرد باشه و با هر هاردی که سیستم عامل میشناسه تولید یک سریال منحصر به فرد کنه .




> در کل من روی 4 تا سیستم چک کردم 2 تا پی سی و 2 تا لب تاپ(چون سیتم عامل  ها مستقل بودن لب تاپ رو هم 2 تا حساب کردم) روی همه کار کرد


 از بابت اعلام نتیجه تستون سپاسگزارم .
موفق باشید

----------


## آناهیتا_مولایی

درود

من امروژ برنامه شما رو دانلود کردم خیلی برنامه مفیدییه چون همه قفل های دیگه پولی هستن و اونایی هم که پولی نیستن من واسه دات نت چیزی تا حالا ندیده بودم در کل از کار قشنگتون که رایگان واسه همه گذاشتین که استفاده کنن تشکر می کنم . راستی کار خیلی خوبی کردی که فایل راهنما هم گذاشتی واقعا عالی بود  :قلب: 

 رو سیستم من به خوبی جواب داد . ویندوز : مایکروسافت سرور 2008 و 64 بیتی .

----------


## آناهیتا_مولایی

خواهش میکنم تازه رو 2003 هم تست کردم کار کرد  :قلب:  خیلی باحال بود خیلی به درد به خوره  :بوس: 

راستی میشه به قول اون دوستمون ماهی گیریشم یادمون بدی ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  ( شوخی کردم بابا من و چه به اینکارا  :گریه:  )

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

سلام دوست عزیز
2 تا اتفاق جالب برای این قفل افتاد
اول اینکه امروز یکی از مشتریام که خواست برنامه رو رجیستر کنه کد کاربری رو از پشت تلفن UderID خوند ولی من فکر کردم که مشکل از اونه   خودم رفتم اونجا و چک کردم
یه ویندوز سون 32 بیتی بود که متاسفانه با ران شدن برنامه کدی در قسمت سریال کاربر وجود نداشت و نوشته شده بود UserID

نکته عجیب دیگه ای که امروز بهش برخوردم این بود که امروز قفل شما رو به یک پروژه تقریبا بزرگ دیگه ای اد کردم
توی این پروژه توی فرم لود یک فایل تکستی باز می شد و......
حالا وقتی که قفل شما رو اضافه کردم اول اینکه برنامه از من سریال می خواد بعد اینکه سریال رو وارد کردم و همه چیز اوکی شد برنامم خطا میده که نمیتونم اون فایل تکست رو پیدا کنم !!!
نکته جالبتر اینکه اگه برنامم رو دوباره اجرا کنم باز قفل شما فعال میشه و از من سریال می خواد
با اینکه دفعه پیش سریال بهش دادم و قبول کرد اما بازهم سریال می خواد!!!!

فکر می کنم توی استفاده از قفل شما یا حداقل دادن به مشتری یه کم عجله کردم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> اول اینکه امروز یکی از مشتریام که خواست برنامه رو رجیستر کنه کد کاربری رو از پشت تلفن UderID خوند ولی من فکر کردم که مشکل از اونه خودم رفتم اونجا و چک کردم
> یه ویندوز سون 32 بیتی بود که متاسفانه با ران شدن برنامه کدی در قسمت سریال کاربر وجود نداشت و نوشته شده بود UserID


دوست عزیز یادم میاد بهتون گفته بودم نسخه آخر رو استفاده کن  :لبخند:  شما هم گفتین با نسخه قبلی که بتا هست راحتین !!! نسخه آخری که من ضمیمه کردم امکان نداره سریال کاربری رو تولید نکنه ( امتحان کردنش هم حتماً آسونه نه ؟ )  وقتی برنامه نویس اصراری به استفاده از نسخه بتا داره ( نسخه بتا به نسخه ایی اطلاق میشه که هنوز نهایی نشده و با استفاده کاربران که در اینجا شمای برنامه نویس هستین مشکلات و معایب احتمالی اش برطرف میشه ) و با تذکری هم که من دادم به اصرار خودش نادیده گرفت از من چه انتظاری دارین ؟!!!  شما نسخه نهایی که در ضمیمه موجوده تست کن متوجه اشتباهتون میشین . *( در نسخه نهایی حتی 0.000001 % احتمال اینکه سریال کاربری رو شناسایی نکنه نیست .* )




> توی این پروژه توی فرم لود یک فایل تکستی باز می شد و......
> حالا وقتی که قفل شما رو اضافه کردم اول اینکه برنامه از من سریال می خواد بعد اینکه سریال رو وارد کردم و همه چیز اوکی شد برنامم خطا میده که نمیتونم اون فایل تکست رو پیدا کنم


دوست عزیز خودت متوجه صحبتهای خودت هستی !!!! قفل PS-27 کاملاً به صورت دینامیک طراحی شده یعنی تا برنامه نویس ازش کاری رو نخواد کاری هم انجام نمیده  :چشمک:  ( توابع و رویدادهای رو من واسه همین نوشتم که هر کی بسته به توانایی ( مهارت در برنامه نویسی که داره ) بیاد ازش کار بکشه ) شما 1000 تا PS-27 هم که به فرم اضافه کنی تا ازش نخوای کاری رو انجام بده به هیچ عنوان واکنشی به اینکه برنامه رجیستر شده یا نه انجام نمیده . فکر کنم توضیحات بنده کاملاً روشن و واضح بوده باشه . کدهایی که به خورد برنامه دادی رو چک کن و اگه باز مشکلی داشتین یه نمونه به من بدین تا من راهنمایی کنم که اشتباه شما کجاست . 




> نکته جالبتر اینکه اگه برنامم رو دوباره اجرا کنم باز قفل شما فعال میشه و از من سریال می خواد
> با اینکه دفعه پیش سریال بهش دادم و قبول کرد اما بازهم سریال می خواد!!!!


مشکل رو در توضیحات بالا توضیح دادم . 

موفق باشید .

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان من قصد جسارت به دوست خوبمون ندارم ولي بهتر كه از اون استفاده نشه جون يك درصد احتمال بديد يك دوست شما هم هين روشو براي برانمش استفاده ميكنه و هر دو در يك شهر باشيد پس با اين حساب هركي از اين كد استفاده كن براحتي مي تون تما افرادي كه از اين كد استفاده مكنند را بهشون رجيستر بده پس رجيستر عمومي حساب ميشه نه اختصاصي اگر دوستم لطف مي كرد كه سور قرار ميداد هركسي به نصبت خودش داخلش تعيرات ميداد و استفاده مي كرد پس اونوقت ميشه گفت كمي اميت داره و انحصاري مي باشد

----------


## alimanam

> دوستان من قصد جسارت به دوست خوبمون ندارم ولي بهتر كه از اون استفاده نشه جون يك درصد احتمال بديد يك دوست شما هم هين روشو براي برانمش استفاده ميكنه و هر دو در يك شهر باشيد پس با اين حساب هركي از اين كد استفاده كن براحتي مي تون تما افرادي كه از اين كد استفاده مكنند را بهشون رجيستر بده پس رجيستر عمومي حساب ميشه نه اختصاصي اگر دوستم لطف مي كرد كه سور قرار ميداد هركسي به نصبت خودش داخلش تعيرات ميداد و استفاده مي كرد پس اونوقت ميشه گفت كمي اميت داره و انحصاري مي باشد


متاسفانه چیزی که بین ما ایرانی ها مثل الاباب بود هست و خواهد بود اینه که راجب به چیزی که اطلاعی نداریم انواع و اقسام احتمالات ممکن و *حتی غیر ممکن* رو به زبون میاریم حالا چرا گفتم غیر ممکن ؟ جواب کاملاً روشنه !!! وقتی که سریال کاربری هر کامپیوتری منحصر به فرد هستش و پسوردی که شمای برنامه نویس هم کاملاً سکرت و تنها شمای برنامه نویس ازش باخبرید این دیگه چه اظهار نظر قشنگیه که شما میکنین ؟  :لبخند:   من نه اصراری به استفاده کردن یا استفاده نکردن از این قفل دارم  اما بعضی مواقع آدم یه چیزایی میبینه که دیگه نه واسش اشتیاقی باقی میمونه که همچین برنامه ایی رو به رایگان در اختیار کسی قرار بده نه حال اینو داره که بیاد به همچین سوالات ناکجا آبادی پاسخی بده . امیدوارم که از ادبیات و لحن صحبت بنده نارنجیده باشین و اگه رنجیده شدین من معذرت میخوام فقط خواستم برای خواننده ایی که میاد این مطلب رو می خونه جای 30 ثانبه تفکر باقی گذاشته باشم که قبل از اینکه بخواد بیاد اظهارنظری بکنه قبلش به انداره همون 30 ثانبه نه بیشتر تفکر کنه بعد اگه به نظرش اومد که درسته اون مطلبش رو مطرح کنه . موفق باشید .

----------


## ostovarit

> بعضی مواقع آدم یه چیزایی میبینه که دیگه نه واسش اشتیاقی باقی میمونه که همچین برنامه ایی رو به رایگان در اختیار کسی قرار بده نه حال اینو داره که بیاد به همچین سوالات ناکجا آبادی پاسخی بده .


همه به یک اندازه تجربه ندارند ... اگرم سوالی بی ربط باشه شما مجبور نیستی به همه سوالات پاسخ بدی ... یک خورده عجیبه که با چهار تا پست و حرف اشتیاق شما به کارتون کم و زیاد میشه!! ... در کل چنین ابزار هایی که با هدف کمک کردن ارئه میشه جای تشکر و قدردانی داره ... شما هم به مسیرتون ادامه بدید کاری به حرف اینو اون ننداشته باشید

من هنوز تست نکردم قفل رو فقط اگر طبق کلیشه همیشگی باشه و طبق سخت افزار قفل فعال سازی بده یا هر روشی ... میتونید شما سریال ساخته شده رو با چند فرمول تغییر بدید و تو تولید کد فعالسازی هم همون فرمول ها رو استفاده کنید ...(البته من هنوز سیستم کار این قفل رو نمیدونم فقط در جواب دوستانی که سوال پرسیدم نظرم رو گفتم)

----------


## آناهیتا_مولایی

درود

من فکر می کنم که حق با دوست نویسنده قفله  :لبخند گشاده!:   جلبک شدم دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!:   اما خارج از شوخی خوب راست میگه دیگه وقتی ما خودمون به قفل پسورد میدیم و طبق اون پسورد که فقط ما میدونیم چی چیه خوب اون همشهری ما از کجا میخواد سریال رجیستر رو به کسی بده ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  من که تا حالا 3 تا از برنامه هامو به همین صورت فروختم و مشتری هم مشکلی نداشته  :بوس:  اما کاشکی سورس قفل رو هم داشتم تا یکم ازش چیز میز یاد میگرفتم  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  شوخی کردم بابا من همینجوری هم باهاش حال میکنم . یا زهرا  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> متاسفانه چیزی که بین ما ایرانی ها مثل الاباب بود هست و خواهد بود اینه که راجب به چیزی که اطلاعی نداریم انواع و اقسام احتمالات ممکن و *حتی غیر ممکن* رو به زبون میاریم حالا چرا گفتم غیر ممکن ؟ جواب کاملاً روشنه !!! وقتی که سریال کاربری هر کامپیوتری منحصر به فرد هستش و پسوردی که شمای برنامه نویس هم کاملاً سکرت و تنها شمای برنامه نویس ازش باخبرید این دیگه چه اظهار نظر قشنگیه که شما میکنین ؟   من نه اصراری به استفاده کردن یا استفاده نکردن از این قفل دارم  اما بعضی مواقع آدم یه چیزایی میبینه که دیگه نه واسش اشتیاقی باقی میمونه که همچین برنامه ایی رو به رایگان در اختیار کسی قرار بده نه حال اینو داره که بیاد به همچین سوالات ناکجا آبادی پاسخی بده . امیدوارم که از ادبیات و لحن صحبت بنده نارنجیده باشین و اگه رنجیده شدین من معذرت میخوام فقط خواستم برای خواننده ایی که میاد این مطلب رو می خونه جای 30 ثانبه تفکر باقی گذاشته باشم که قبل از اینکه بخواد بیاد اظهارنظری بکنه قبلش به انداره همون 30 ثانبه نه بیشتر تفکر کنه بعد اگه به نظرش اومد که درسته اون مطلبش رو مطرح کنه . موفق باشید .


دوست خوب من نه قصد بدگوي دارم نه قصد بي ادبي
برنامه شما خوب وعالي هست و خود من از شما بخاطر اين عمل انسان دوستان تشكر مي كنم ولي احتمال را هم بايد يك در هزار حتي اگه باشه مد نظر گرفت كه فلاني بياد داخل اينترنت بك هك قفلهاي كه با PS-27 نوشته شده اند  اونوقت چي؟ ولي در كل كار شما بسار خوب و عالي ميباشد

----------


## alimanam

با سلام



> من هنوز تست نکردم قفل رو فقط اگر طبق کلیشه همیشگی باشه و طبق سخت افزار  قفل فعال سازی بده یا هر روشی ... میتونید شما سریال ساخته شده رو با چند  فرمول تغییر بدید و تو تولید کد فعالسازی هم همون فرمول ها رو استفاده کنید  ...(البته من هنوز سیستم کار این قفل رو نمیدونم فقط در جواب دوستانی که  سوال پرسیدم نظرم رو گفتم)


در جواب شما دوست عزیز باید این نکته رو متذکر بشم که قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 به صورت پیش فرض سریال فیزیکی هارد دیسک سخت ( هارد دیسک ) رو از سیستم استخراج میکنه و با ترکیب 3 روش کد کردن اون رو با پسوردی ( کلید فعال سازی ) که از برنامه نویس دریافت میکنه رمز نگاری میکنه و ... توابع مورد نیاز جهت اطلاع از اینکه برنامه دارای License مجاز هست یا نه و توابع کاربردی دیگر هم در دسترس برنامه نویس هست .




> ولي احتمال را هم بايد يك در هزار حتي اگه باشه مد نظر گرفت كه فلاني بياد  داخل اينترنت بك هك قفلهاي كه با PS-27 نوشته شده اند  اونوقت چي؟


 دوست عزیز شما اصل مطلب رو مثل اینکه متوجه نشدی !!! قفل نرم افزاری مثل ابزاری هستش که در اختیار برنامه نویسه به صورت عامیانه بگم شاید بهتر متوجه بشین :

ببین عزیز PS-27 مثل یه جعبه ابزار هستش که باهاش میتونین یه قفل برای خودتون طراحی کنین !!! من همه چیزو در اختیار شما قرار دادم  : *سریال کاربری کاربر - تابع شناسایی وجود لایسنش برنامه - تابع اینکه لایسنس ورودی معتبر هست یا نه - تابع ایجاد لایسنس معتبر برای فعال سازی برنامه و رخدادهای جداگانه برای هرکدام* که شمای برنامه نویس هرکاری که به تشخیص خودتون نیاز کارتون هست میتونین باهاش انجام بدین این قفل هیچ وقت هک نمیشه  :متعجب:  چون اصلاً برای هک شدن ایجاد نشده !!! ( ذات قفل چیزی به غیر از مجموعه ایی از توابع مورد نیاز برای محافظت از برنامه نیست ) پس این برنامه شماست که هک میشه چون برای هک شدن ایجاد شده . ( ذات هر برنامه ایی قابلیت این رو داره که هک بشه *مخصوصاً دات نت عزیز و بی محافظ* *البته زیاد هم فجیع نیست* )
این قفل این امکان رو به شما میده که به تشخیص و نیاز کار پروژه برنامه خودتون *هر راهی* که در انتها به شناسایی لایسنس معتبر و یا غیر معتبر میشه طراحی کنین *دقیقاً مثل اسبی میمونه که باید ازش سواری بگیرین چون برای دویدن نوشته شده* .

 امیدوارم که منظور بنده رو متوجه شده باشین . موفق باشید .

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> با سلام
> 
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز یادم میاد بهتون گفته بودم نسخه آخر رو استفاده کن  شما هم گفتین با نسخه قبلی که بتا هست راحتین !!! نسخه آخری که من ضمیمه کردم امکان نداره سریال کاربری رو تولید نکنه ( امتحان کردنش هم حتماً آسونه نه ؟ )  وقتی برنامه نویس اصراری به استفاده از نسخه بتا داره ( نسخه بتا به نسخه ایی اطلاق میشه که هنوز نهایی نشده و با استفاده کاربران که در اینجا شمای برنامه نویس هستین مشکلات و معایب احتمالی اش برطرف میشه ) و با تذکری هم که من دادم به اصرار خودش نادیده گرفت از من چه انتظاری دارین ؟!!!  شما نسخه نهایی که در ضمیمه موجوده تست کن متوجه اشتباهتون میشین . *( در نسخه نهایی حتی 0.000001 % احتمال اینکه سریال کاربری رو شناسایی نکنه نیست .* )
> 
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز خودت متوجه صحبتهای خودت هستی !!!! قفل PS-27 کاملاً به صورت دینامیک طراحی شده یعنی تا برنامه نویس ازش کاری رو نخواد کاری هم انجام نمیده  ( توابع و رویدادهای رو من واسه همین نوشتم که هر کی بسته به توانایی ( مهارت در برنامه نویسی که داره ) بیاد ازش کار بکشه ) شما 1000 تا PS-27 هم که به فرم اضافه کنی تا ازش نخوای کاری رو انجام بده به هیچ عنوان واکنشی به اینکه برنامه رجیستر شده یا نه انجام نمیده . فکر کنم توضیحات بنده کاملاً روشن و واضح بوده باشه . کدهایی که به خورد برنامه دادی رو چک کن و اگه باز مشکلی داشتین یه نمونه به من بدین تا من راهنمایی کنم که اشتباه شما کجاست . 
> ...


دوست عزیز 
نکته اول اینکه من توی برنامه ای که این مشکل به وجود اومده از نسخه مثلا نهایی شما استفاده کردم
اما کلیدی تولید نکرد
حتی من خودم رفتم سر کامپوتر مشتری و موضوع رو چک کردم اما هیچ سریالی تولید نمی کرد

نکته دوم هم  اینکه اینقدر برنامه نویسی بلد که بخوام یه قفل ساده مه سه خط کد بیشتر نداره  رو به برنامم اضافه کنم

اضافه کردن قفل شما توی یکی از پروژهام براش مشکل ایجاد میکنه
منطقی نیست . اما غیر ممکن هم نیست . قفل شما قطعا یه مشکلی داره

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

دوست عزیز اکه ممکنه یک نسخه قبل از آخرین نسخه قفلت رو بزار توی این تاپیک
منظورم اخرین نسخه ای هست که هنوز dll دیوایس اینفو حذف نشده بود
داشتم اما پاکش کردم
می خوام یه چکی با اون بکنم

----------


## alimanam

> نکته اول اینکه من توی برنامه ای که این مشکل به وجود اومده از نسخه مثلا نهایی شما استفاده کردم
> اما کلیدی تولید نکرد


حتی به اندازه همون 0.000009 % هم که گفتم امکان نداره تولید نکنه  :چشمک:  این رو با قاطعیت میگم چون اگه مثلاً هیچ مشخصه ایی از سیستم هم پیدا نکنه که باهاش سریال کاربری بسازه خودش با یه الگوریتم پیچیده یه سریال میسازه *پس این رو به هیچ عنوان قبول ندارم که سریال نسازه .*




> نکته دوم هم  اینکه اینقدر برنامه نویسی بلد که بخوام یه قفل ساده مه سه خط کد بیشتر نداره  رو به برنامم اضافه کنم


خدا پدر و مادر شما رو بیامرزه من که جسارتی به دانش شما نکردم .




> منطقی نیست . اما غیر ممکن هم نیست . قفل شما قطعا یه مشکلی داره


حداقل میگفتی مشکلش چیه !!!! حالا منطقی هست یا نه من که آخرش متوجه نشدم .




> دوست عزیز اکه ممکنه یک نسخه قبل از آخرین نسخه قفلت رو بزار توی این تاپیک
> منظورم اخرین نسخه ای هست که هنوز dll دیوایس اینفو حذف نشده بود
> داشتم اما پاکش کردم
> می خوام یه چکی با اون بکنم


دوست عزیز من هیچوقت از نسخه های بتای هیچ سورسی تا حالا بکاپ نگرفتم و نمی گیرم . اگه دوستان دیگه ایی دارن لطف کنن به این دوستمون بدن تست کنن .موفق باشید .

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> حتی به اندازه همون 0.000009 % هم که گفتم امکان نداره تولید نکنه  این رو با قاطعیت میگم چون اگه مثلاً هیچ مشخصه ایی از سیستم هم پیدا نکنه که باهاش سریال کاربری بسازه خودش با یه الگوریتم پیچیده یه سریال میسازه *پس این رو به هیچ عنوان قبول ندارم که سریال نسازه .*
> 
> 
> 
> خدا پدر و مادر شما رو بیامرزه من که جسارتی به دانش شما نکردم .
> 
> 
> 
> حداقل میگفتی مشکلش چیه !!!! حالا منطقی هست یا نه من که آخرش متوجه نشدم .
> ...


شک نکنید که دارم از نسخه اخر استفاده می کنم 
اما سریال تولید نمی کنه
برنامه ای که تا حالا خودم رو هفت هشت تا سیستم کار کرد و 2 تا مشتری هم بردش
اما سومین مشتری با این مشکل مواجه شد 
خودمم تست کردم

مشکلی هم که جدیدا بهش برخوردم اینه که

من یه برنامه دارم که توی فرم لود اصلی خودم یک فایل رو از روی هارد باز میکنم ومی خونم 

حالا که فرم شما رو اضافه می کنم و اون رو فرم استارت آپ می زارم برنامه اولش میاد سریال رو میگیره اون رو تایید هم میکنه اما بعد که نوبت به برنامه من میرسه که اجرا شه برنامم توی فرم لود گیر میده که اون فایل تکست رو پیدا نمی کنم که بازش کنم
متوجه شدید چی میگم فایل تکستی که اگه قفل شما رو از برنامم حذف کنم هست و کار می کنه 
با اضافه کردن قفل شما برنامه میگه فایل سرجاش نیست
تازه با این که قفل رو تایید می کنه 
اما اگه برنامه رو دوباره اجرا کنم دوباره سریال می خواد و سریالش ثبت نمیشه 

در ضمن یه نگاهی توی کامپیوترتون بکنید شاید اون نسخه قبلی رو یه جایی بکاپی داشته باشید
هرچند من از جزییات کد شما خبر ندارم اما یه حسی میگه که اونی که دیوایس اینفو داره کار می کنه. بازم می گم اطلاعی از کد شما ندارم 
این فقط یه حسه
اگه کسی داره بزاره 
من فردا قرار برنامه با یک قفل دیگه رو ببرم برای این مشتری 
اگه دارید بزارید که فردا چک کنم

----------


## rezasystem2000

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی

چگونه می تونم از این برنامه داخل سی شارپ استفاده کنمم؟؟؟

اگر راهنماییم کنید ممنون می شم

----------


## alimanam

> اما سریال تولید نمی کنه





> حالا که فرم شما رو اضافه می کنم و اون رو فرم استارت آپ می زارم برنامه  اولش میاد سریال رو میگیره اون رو تایید هم میکنه اما بعد که نوبت به  برنامه من میرسه که اجرا شه برنامم توی فرم لود گیر میده که اون فایل تکست  رو پیدا نمی کنم که بازش کنم
> متوجه شدید چی میگم فایل تکستی که اگه قفل شما رو از برنامم حذف کنم هست و کار می کنه 
> با اضافه کردن قفل شما برنامه میگه فایل سرجاش نیست


حرفاتون یکم با هم تناقض داره اگه سریال تولید نکنه ( *که میکنه* ) پس بر چه اساسی سریال فعال سازی رو شناسایی میکنه و عملیات رجیستر رو در ابتدا انجام میده ؟ !!! 

*در ثانی قفل PS-27 هیچ ارتباطی به کارایی برنامه شما نداره* و ربطی به پیدا کردن یا نکردن اون فایل متنی شما که برنامه بهش نیاز داره نداره .




> چگونه می تونم از این برنامه داخل سی شارپ استفاده کنمم؟؟؟


دوست عزیز من فایل راهنما رو واسه این گذاشتم که جواب همین سوالات رو در اون فایل داده باشم در ابتدا فایل DLL قفل رو به صورت رفرنس به پروژه خودتون اضافه کنین و در ادامه جهت راهنمایی فقط کافیه کدهای VB.NET رو با ابزارهای مخصوص تبدیل کد از وی بی تبدیل به سی شارپ کنی و در پروژه سی شارپ خودتون ازش استفاده کنین . ( پروژه نمونه ایی که در حین نصب قفل در مسیر نصب کپی میشه  رو منظورمه ) موفق باشید .

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> حرفاتون یکم با هم تناقض داره اگه سریال تولید نکنه ( *که میکنه* ) پس بر چه اساسی سریال فعال سازی رو شناسایی میکنه و عملیات رجیستر رو در ابتدا انجام میده ؟ !!! 
>   .


دوست عزیز یه کم مطالب رو با دقت بخونید نه با عصبانیت
اگه خوب خونده باشید از ابتدای تاپیک من گفتم که امروز ب 2 تا مشکل با برنامه شما خوردم
که این دوتا از هم مستقلا و هیچ ربطی به هم ندارن

1) یک برنامه که به مشتری دادم سریال کاربری نمیده  ( که این مشکل رو خودم رفتم سر کامپیوتر مشتری و دیدم و امروز رفتم و یه برنامه با یک قفل که قبلا خودم استفاده می کردم بهش دادم)


2) توی یک پروژه دیگه *که هیچ ربطی به مسئله 1 نداره*  دیگه با اضافه کردن برنامه شما اون فایل تکست..........( که خودم هم گفتم غیر منطقی به نظر میاد ) اما میشه بگید چه طور اون برنامه تا وقتی که برنامه رو رو ادد نکنم بهش کار می کنه ولی وقتی برنامه شما رو اد می کنم خطای عجیب می ده که من فلان فایل رو پیدا نمی کنم در حالی که سر جاش هست . تازه از این خطا هم بگذریم با اینکه کلید رجیستر رو بهش میدم و قبول میکنه توی مرحله بعد که دوباره برنامه ران میشه بازم سریال رو دو باره میخواد



متوجه شدید الان؟؟؟؟؟

اگه از دوستان کسی ورژن قبلی این قفل رو داره لطف کنه بزاره

----------


## alimanam

با سلام



> دوست عزیز یه کم مطالب رو با دقت بخونید نه با عصبانیت


 دوست عزیز برداشتتون اشتباهه . اگه بد برداشت کردین من معذرت میخوام  :متعجب: 




> 1) یک برنامه که به مشتری دادم سریال کاربری نمیده  ( که این مشکل رو خودم  رفتم سر کامپیوتر مشتری و دیدم و امروز رفتم و یه برنامه با یک قفل که قبلا  خودم استفاده می کردم بهش دادم)


شما میگین نمیده من میگم امکان نداره سریالی تولید نشه  :لبخند:  چون روی 10 سیستم عامل سون 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی تست کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشت و اگرم به هر دلیلی نتونه سریال تولید کنه بارها گفتم بازم میگم خودش تولید سریال کاربری منحصر به فرد رو بدون نیاز به سخت افزار تولید میکنه .




> اما میشه بگید چه طور اون برنامه تا وقتی که برنامه رو رو ادد نکنم بهش کار  می کنه ولی وقتی برنامه شما رو اد می کنم خطای عجیب می ده که من فلان فایل  رو پیدا نمی کنم در حالی که سر جاش هست .


اگه فهمیدین به ما هم بگین چون منی که قفل رو نوشتم می دونم قفل هیچ کاری به منابع یا نیازمندیهای برنامه شما نداره پس مشکل از قفل نیست من اطلاعاتی از برنامه شما ندارم که بیشتر راهنمایتون کنم .




> تازه از این خطا هم بگذریم با اینکه کلید رجیستر رو بهش میدم و قبول میکنه  توی مرحله بعد که دوباره برنامه ران میشه بازم سریال رو دو باره میخواد


قفل درحالتی فعال میشه که ازش بخوای وقتی این درخواست رو ازش داشته باشی میره و دنبال License برنامه میگرده اگه به هر دلیلی لایسنس معتبر نبود باز به درخواست شما ( نه به اختیار خودش ) درخواست رجیستر کردن میخواد حالا با این تفاسیر من چه راهنمایی دیگه به حل مشکل شما میتونم بکنم ؟

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> شما میگین نمیده من میگم امکان نداره سریالی تولید نشه  چون روی 10 سیستم عامل سون 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی تست کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشت و اگرم به هر دلیلی نتونه سریال تولید کنه بارها گفتم بازم میگم خودش تولید سریال کاربری منحصر به فرد رو بدون نیاز به سخت افزار تولید میکنه .



من خودم هم روی خیلی ازسیستمها چک کردم کار کرد اما یک سیستم کار نکرد
من نمدونم چه طوری ثابت کنم .به هر حال یه همچین سیستمی الان توی تهران موجوده 
اگه مسیرتون اینوری شد بگید تا شما رو ببرم ببنید بلکه باورتون بشه(شایدم اون موقع بازم بگید امکان نداره این سیستم رو هک کردید!)

----------


## alimanam

> من خودم هم روی خیلی ازسیستمها چک کردم کار کرد اما یک سیستم کار نکرد


دوست عزیز وقتی خودت هم تست کردی و مشکلی به وجود نیومد اونم نه یه باز به گفته خودتون روی چندین سیستم پس خودت هم باید این نتیجه رو بگیری که مشکل از قفل نیست چون اگه مشکلی با این نوع سیستم عامل داشت روی هیچ کدوم از سیستمهای مشابه هم کار نمیکرد . یه مثال بزنم تا حالا شده بخوای Microsoft Office  یا برنامه ایی رو نصب کنی ولی سیستم عامل به دلایلی غیر منطقی و غیر موجه این امکان رو به شما نمیده ؟ واسه من که چندین بار رخ داده , حالا باید گفت که مشکل از اون برنامه است که مثلاً نصب نمیشه ؟ !!! به طبع مشکل از جای دیگه است و من هم به دلیل اینکه نمی دونم شما چکار کردین ( نوع برنامه ایی که روش قفل گذاشتین و خیلی چیزای مهم دیگه ) نمتونم راهکاری بهتون پیشنهاد بدم فقط این رو میتونم با قاطعیت بگم که مشکل از قفل نیست چون مثلاً اگه با سون مشکل داشت  روی اون چندین موردی که من با سون تست کردم حداقل برای بار هم که شده اجرا نمیشد یا به قول شما سریال تولید نمیکرد ولی همچین چیزی رخ نداد پس عقل و منطق میگه امکان نداره روی سون بعضی سیستم ها جواب بده ولی روس سیستم دیگه جواب نده ( حداقل احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه ) 




> شایدم اون موقع بازم بگید امکان نداره این سیستم رو هک کردید!


این دیگه کم لطفیه .

موفق باشید .

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

فقط نیازی نیست بگیم مشکل از سیستم عامل و شاید سخت افزار اون کامپیوتر یه جوریه که برنامه شما نمی تونه سریال بده
من فقط مطمئنم که مشکل از برنامه من نیست
چون من قبل از دادن برنامه به مشتری قفل رو روش گذاشتم و روی چندتا سیستم چک کردم
اما همگی کار کرد تا اینکه یکی از مشتریام این مورد رو گزارش  داد

به هر حال بهتره صبر کنیم تا  شاید گزارش مشابه ای توسط کاربرای دیگه ای هم داده بشه

----------


## Ehsan Zand

سلام استاد
آقا دستت درد نکنه. برنامه عالیه. گرچه نمیشه چیزی ازش یاد گرفت ولی میشه استفاده کرد.
فقط یه سوال دارم. من که این قفل رو میذارم رو یه نرم افزار با یه کلید مشخص و میدم به 10 تا مشتری. حالا اونا زنگ میزنن و کد فعالسازی میخوان، من از کجا بفهمم که این بابا کدومه و چندبار زنگ زده؟
(برای اینکه بفهمم برنامه کپی شده داره بارها استفاده استفاده میشه یا نه؟) تا مثلا فقط 2دفعه به هر نفر کد فعال سازی بدم.
به نظرم باید برای هر نسخه یه یوزر منحصر بفرد هم درست کرد. اونوقت تو تیراژ بالا چیکار باید کرد؟

----------


## kebriya

منم روی یه سیستم تست کردم کد نداد همش فکر کردم خودم گیج زدم. اما انگار این دفعه گیج نزدم.
دلیلش چی میتونه باشه؟

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> منم روی یه سیستم تست کردم کد نداد همش فکر کردم خودم گیج زدم. اما انگار این دفعه گیج نزدم.
> دلیلش چی میتونه باشه؟



پس یک نفر دیگه هم پیدا شد که حرف من رو تایید کنه
خدایا شکر
شاید اینطوری دوستمون حرف ما رو باور کنه

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> آقا دستت درد نکنه. برنامه عالیه. گرچه نمیشه چیزی ازش یاد گرفت ولی میشه استفاده کرد.
> فقط یه سوال دارم. من که این قفل رو میذارم رو یه نرم افزار با یه کلید  مشخص و میدم به 10 تا مشتری. حالا اونا زنگ میزنن و کد فعالسازی میخوان، من  از کجا بفهمم که این بابا کدومه و چندبار زنگ زده؟


دوست عزیز خوب یه جایی باید ثبت بشه دیگه ( یه برنامه واسه این کار مینوشتی ) یا اگه خیلی حوصله نداشتی تو اکسل یه بانک واسه این کار طراحی میکردی . اما واسه اینکه این مسئله هم حل شده باشه من خودم یه همچین برنامه ایی رو هم واسه مشکل شما هم بقیه دوستان نوشتم .









> منم روی یه سیستم تست کردم کد نداد همش فکر کردم خودم گیج زدم. اما انگار این دفعه گیج نزدم.
> دلیلش چی میتونه باشه؟


 در مورد این موضوع قبلاً بحث شده اما حداقل میگفتین سیستم عامل چی بود .




> شاید اینطوری دوستمون حرف ما رو باور کنه


ای کاش کمی بیشتر در مورد حرفی که میزنین فکر کنین . موفق باشید .

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> ای کاش کمی بیشتر در مورد حرفی که میزنین فکر کنین . موفق باشید .


آخه من گفته بودم همچین مشکلی برا من پیش اومده اما شما گفت غیر ممکنهو امکان نداره و....
گفتم شاید دارید احساس می کنید دارم گیر الکی  میدم و ..........
حالا که یکی دیگه هم به این مشکل برخورد کرد و شاید بعدا چند نفر دیگه هم این مشکل رو پیدا کنن . شاید متوجه بشید که در دنیای نرم افزار هبچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست.

در ضمن نرم لینکی که گذاشتید رو من 2 بار دانلود کردم 
مشکل داره extract نمیشه

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> آخه من گفته بودم همچین مشکلی برا من پیش اومده اما شما گفت غیر ممکنهو امکان نداره و....
> گفتم شاید دارید احساس می کنید دارم گیر الکی  میدم و ..........
> حالا که یکی دیگه هم به این مشکل برخورد کرد و شاید بعدا چند نفر دیگه هم  این مشکل رو پیدا کنن . شاید متوجه بشید که در دنیای نرم افزار هبچ چیز غیر  ممکن نیست.


دوست عزیز من احساسی نداشتم فقط جهت این گفتم که زود قضاوت نکنین . الانم برای بار 100 میگم مشکل از قفل نیست که شماره سریال تولید نمکنه دقیقاً مثل اینه که شما مثلاً با خودکار رو کاغذ بنویسی اما چیزی نوشته نشه !!! خودکار مشکل نداره متوجه میشی که کاغذ یه ایرادی داشته مثلاً خیس بوده و خودکار قادر به نوشتن روی اون کاغذ نیست دیگه از این ساده تر نمیشد توضیح بدم حالا حکایت این قفل هم همینه قفل اگه با سیستم عاملی مشکل داشت حداقل باید روی سیستم هایی که تست کردم و تست کردین روی 3 یا 4 تای اون مشکل داشت اما فقط خودم روی حداقل 30 تا سیستم با انواع سیستم عامل ها چه 32 بیتی چه 64 بیتی تست کردم بدون هیچ مشکلی کار کرد حتی وقتی هم که سریال هارد رو به دلیل اینکه اصلاً سریالی توسط شرکت سازنده نوشته نشده بود پیدا نمیکرد با دیگر مشخصه های سخت افزاری به خوبی سریال منحصر به فرد پیدا میکرد بازم اگه با این سخت افزار های دیگه هم اگه مشکل داشت خودش از یه الگریتم خاص خودش یه سریال منحصر به فرد دیگه پیدا میکنه . 




> در ضمن نرم لینکی که گذاشتید رو من 2 بار دانلود کردم 
> مشکل داره extract نمیشه


درسته حق با شماست تست کردم ایراد داشت دوباره آپ کردم . موفق باشید .

----------


## Ehsan Zand

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز خوب یه جایی باید ثبت بشه دیگه ( یه برنامه واسه این کار مینوشتی ) یا اگه خیلی حوصله نداشتی تو اکسل یه بانک واسه این کار طراحی میکردی . اما واسه اینکه این مسئله هم حل شده باشه من خودم یه همچین برنامه ایی رو هم واسه مشکل شما هم بقیه دوستان نوشتم .


نوکرتم داداش من تنبل هستم اما نه دیگه انقدر! (ولی خب بازم دستت درد نکنه که این برنامه رو گذاشتی زحمت کشیدی) این رو هم میدونستم که باید یه همچین برنامه ای درست کنم.
فقط مشکلم این بود که 
1- این قفل رو نمیشه تو تیراژ بالا استفاده کرد چون باید طبق سفارش برای هر نفر یه دونه رایت کرد با کلید مشخصی واسه همون نسخه.
2-  شاید ما نتونیم مشتریامون رو بشناسیم که بهشون برنامه رو مستقیم بفروشیم، مثلا بدیم به یه مغازه که بفروشه.
گفتم برای مورد دوم شاید بشه نسخه های مختلفی از برنامه ساخت با کلید های جدا و بعد از رایت، سریال نامبر مربوط به اون کلید رو (که هم سریال و هم کلید رو تو بانک ذخیره کردیم) روی هر سی دی بذاریم و از طرف بخوایم موقع تماس اون شماره سریال رو هم برای ما بخونه.

2تا سوال هم از علی آقا دارم که
1- اگر کسی به اون کلید که تو برنامه گذاشتیم دسترسی پیدا کنه (از توی کد ما منظورمه) چقدر احتمال داره بتونه سریال فعال سازی رو هم بسازه؟ یعنی اینکار براش آب خوردن میشه؟
2- حالا اصلا اگه به همه نسخه ها یک کلید مشابه بدیم چی میشه؟ یعنی اونوقت میتونن براش کیجن درست کنن؟

----------


## kebriya

بهر حال نتیجه چی شد؟ راستی دوست عزیز alimanam ممنون از اینکه زحمت میکشین. اما من روی لپ تاپ دل تست کردم دفعه اول کد رو داد که من خروج زدم و دیگه کد نداد. اینا رو گفتم شاید چیزی دستگیرتون بشه

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> فقط مشکلم این بود که 
> 1- این قفل رو نمیشه تو تیراژ بالا استفاده کرد چون باید طبق سفارش برای هر نفر یه دونه رایت کرد با کلید مشخصی واسه همون نسخه.
> 2-  شاید ما نتونیم مشتریامون رو بشناسیم که بهشون برنامه رو مستقیم بفروشیم، مثلا بدیم به یه مغازه که بفروشه.
> گفتم برای مورد دوم شاید بشه نسخه های مختلفی از برنامه ساخت با کلید های  جدا و بعد از رایت، سریال نامبر مربوط به اون کلید رو (که هم سریال و هم  کلید رو تو بانک ذخیره کردیم) روی هر سی دی بذاریم و از طرف بخوایم موقع  تماس اون شماره سریال رو هم برای ما بخونه.


دوست عزیز شما میتونین به هر میزان که دوست دارین یه برنامه رو که با قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 محافظت میشه رو با یه کلید کامپایل کنین و بفروشین . دلیل هم واضحه هر سیستم یه سریال منحصر به فرد داره که توسط قفل شناسایی میشه و در اختیار شمای برنامه نویس قرار میگیره حالا با استفاده از توابعی که قفل در اختیارت گذاشته میتونین به طراحی نحوه و چگونگی فعال سازی برنامه بپردازین . 




> 2تا سوال هم از علی آقا دارم که
> 1- اگر کسی به اون کلید که تو برنامه گذاشتیم دسترسی پیدا کنه (از توی کد  ما منظورمه) چقدر احتمال داره بتونه سریال فعال سازی رو هم بسازه؟ یعنی  اینکار براش آب خوردن میشه؟
> 2- حالا اصلا اگه به همه نسخه ها یک کلید مشابه بدیم چی میشه؟ یعنی اونوقت میتونن براش کیجن درست کنن؟


اولاً که نباید کلید رو به همین راحتی به خورد برنامه بدین ( در برنامه نباید رشته کلید رو به صورت مستقیم ذکر کنین ) حتماً کلید رو به صورت کد شده و با استفاده از هر روشی که حتماً بلدین به قفل پاس بدین ( اول رشته کلید قفل که به صورت کد شده فراخوانده شده از حالت کد شده رمزگشایی بشه بعد به قفل پاس داده بشه ) . در مورد سوال 2 شما جواب همان چیزی هست که در ابتدای پست ذکر کردم ( به هر تعداد که دوست داری از یه کلید استفاده کن اما نکته ایی رو که ذکر کردم رو مد نظر داشته باش ) . موفق باشید 




> بهر حال نتیجه چی شد؟ راستی دوست عزیز alimanam ممنون از اینکه زحمت  میکشین. اما من روی لپ تاپ دل تست کردم دفعه اول کد رو داد که من خروج زدم و  دیگه کد نداد. اینا رو گفتم شاید چیزی دستگیرتون بشه


با سلام به شما

دوست عزیز من خودم 2 تا لپ تاپ دارم یکی سونی یکی دل رو یکی ویستا نصبه رو یکی دیگه ( سونی ) ویندوز 7 هر دوتاشم تست کردم مشکلی نداشت حداقل روی 10 تا لپ تاپ دیگه با انواع مارک ها هم چه خودم چه دوستان تست کردیم همه نتیجه موفقیت آمیزی داشت با انواع سیستم عامل ها چه 32 بیتی چه 64 بیتی . فقط رو ویندوز 98 تست نکردم !!!!!! (   :متعجب:   ) حداقل نوع سیستم عامل و چند بیتی اش رو هم لطف میکردین میگفتین تا بیشتر تحقیق کنم . از اینکه زحمت کشیدین و جواب تست رو اعلام کردین ممنونم . موفق باشید

----------


## hero4000

دوست عزيز جناب alimanam بنده يک پيشنهاد دارم که فکر مي کنم اين بحث جواب ميده يا نميده رو حل کنه 

شما بي زحمت يک برنامه کوچولو با قفل خودت بنويس بعد کامپايلش کن اونوقت فايل Exe اون رو ضميمه کن (اگه نيازه فايل دي ال ال هم کنار قايل Exe باشه اون رو هم توي شاخه بريز بعد فشرده کن و توي سايت آپ کن ) 
اونوقت از همه بچه ها درخواست کن که فايل رو دانلود کنن و روي سيستمهاشون ( مخصوصا اونايي که گفتند جواب نميده ) تست کنن ببينند کد رو ميده يا نه  :چشمک:

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> دوست عزيز جناب alimanam بنده يک پيشنهاد دارم که فکر مي کنم اين بحث جواب ميده يا نميده رو حل کنه 
> 
> شما بي زحمت يک برنامه کوچولو با قفل خودت بنويس بعد کامپايلش کن اونوقت فايل Exe اون رو ضميمه کن (اگه نيازه فايل دي ال ال هم کنار قايل Exe باشه اون رو هم توي شاخه بريز بعد فشرده کن و توي سايت آپ کن ) 
> اونوقت از همه بچه ها درخواست کن که فايل رو دانلود کنن و روي سيستمهاشون ( مخصوصا اونايي که گفتند جواب نميده ) تست کنن ببينند کد رو ميده يا نه


 پیشنهاد شما زیاد  منطقی نیست . دلیل :

وقتی دوستانی که ایراد رو بر قفل گرفتن تا سیستمی که قفل روش اجرا شده من فایل ضمیمه کنم یا نکنم چه فرقی با کار خودشون داره !!!! ؟ به هر حال من یه فایل ضمیمه کردم که شما یا هرکسی دیگه ایی که تمایل داره تست کنه . نتیجه هرچی که باشه  پست 54 من جواب دوستانی هست که این فایل رو تست کنن . موفق باشید .

----------


## آناهیتا_مولایی

درود  :لبخند:  رو سیستم من این کد رو داد  :لبخند گشاده!:     سیستمم 7 شصت وچهار بیتی 



رو یه ویندوز دیگه هم امتحان کردم  کامپیوترم 2تا سیستم عامل نصب کردم  :لبخند گشاده!:  همون کد رو داد ویندوز این یکی اکس پی 32 بیتی

----------


## kebriya

علی آقا منم روی خیلی از سیستما چک کردم روی یکی فقط جواب نداد که بالا گفتم سیستم عاملش xp 64 بیتی است.

----------


## hero4000

منم تست زدم اينم روي سيستم من که ويندوزش Xp32 هستش

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> علی آقا منم روی خیلی از سیستما چک کردم روی یکی فقط جواب نداد که بالا گفتم سیستم عاملش xp 64 بیتی است.


خوب مشکل از سیستم عامل هستش نه از قفل . بیشترین تست رو من در ویندوز اکس پی 64 بیتی انجام دادم حتی یه مورد هم مشکل نداشت .




> منم تست زدم اينم روي سيستم من که ويندوزش Xp32 هستش


از اینکه نتیجه رو اعلام کردین سپاسگزارم .

*موفق باشید .*

----------


## hero4000

دوستاني که تست کردن ( مخصوصا اونائي که مي گن جواب نگرفتند )بي زحمت تصويري از برنامه رو بذارند تا يک نتيجه گيري درستي شه کرد

----------


## kebriya

> دوستاني که تست کردن ( مخصوصا اونائي که مي گن جواب نگرفتند )بي زحمت تصويري از برنامه رو بذارند تا يک نتيجه گيري درستي شه کرد


آره فکر خوبیه. من که الان روی سیستم خودم هستم اما حتما اینکارو میکنم.
یه چیزه دیگه علی آقا چرا بعضی وقتا وسط برنامه دوباره کد رو میخواد؟ چیکار کنم که باز نشه؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> آره فکر خوبیه. من که الان روی سیستم خودم هستم اما حتما اینکارو میکنم.
> یه چیزه دیگه علی آقا چرا بعضی وقتا وسط برنامه دوباره کد رو میخواد؟ چیکار کنم که باز نشه؟


من نمی دونم شما با چه روشی دارین برنامه تون رو قفل میکنین ( در کدام رویداد و به چند سری چک میکنین که برنامه دارای لایسنس هست یا نه ) اما اگه مثل کد ضمیمه نمونه ایی که در پست اول گذاشتم این کار رو کردین باید دید لایسنس معتبری که به قفل پاس میدین چرا تغییر میکنه ؟ !!! شما یه نمونه بزار تا من چکش کنم . موفق باشید .

----------


## kebriya

مثل مثال شما درست کردم یعنی فرم start up رو form1 شما گذاشتم که دفعه اول باز میشه کد رو میگیره ولی وقتی فرم اصلی باز میشه دوباره form1 شما میاد و همون کد رو میدم درست میشه ولی دفعات بعدی فقط بعد از فرم اصلی خودم میاد با اینکه من اصلا واسش کد ننوشتم. دقیقا مثل شما گذاشتم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> مثل مثال شما درست کردم یعنی فرم start up رو form1 شما گذاشتم که دفعه اول  باز میشه کد رو میگیره ولی وقتی فرم اصلی باز میشه دوباره form1 شما میاد و  همون کد رو میدم درست میشه ولی دفعات بعدی فقط بعد از فرم اصلی خودم میاد  با اینکه من اصلا واسش کد ننوشتم.


دوست عزیز تنها دلیل اینکه دوباره ازتون سریال فعال سازی ( لایسنس معتبر ) میخواد اینه که سریال فعال سازی موجود ( ثبت شده ) تغییر کرده باشه ( تغییری در سریال فعال سازی موجود داده بشه )




> دقیقا مثل شما گذاشتم


دوست عزیز شما دیگه چرا ؟!!! شما که برنامه نویسی باید تا حالا این مطلب رو دونسته باشی که وقتی قفلی تمامی امکانات رو هلو بپر تو گلو در دسترس شمای برنامه نویس گذاشته از چند و چندین روش میتونین از توابعی که برای ثبت نرم افزار شما استفاده کنین و از خودتون خلاقیت به خرج بدین نه این که به ساده ترین روش ( کدی که من در فایل ضمیمه کار با قفل گذاشته بودم ) ممکن بخواین این کار رو انجام بدین .

==================================================  =============================================
*درد دل :*

این درسته که این قفل رایگانه اما رفتار حرفه ایی حکم میکرد تا سایت های معتبر مملکت اسلامی مان بدون حتی *درج کوچکترین اثری* از منبع این قفل اقدام به *انتشار اون* کردن . البته بعضی ها باید بگن باید از این کار خوشحال هم باشم که قفل ام بیشتر در وب انتشار پیدا کنه و بیشتر شناسونده بشه اما به نظر من این کار خوبه اما گردانندگان این سایت ها باید همیشه این نکته رو در نظر بگیرن که هر مطلب و لینکی که میدن طبق رفتار حرفه ایی کارشون باید با ذکر منبع معتبر صورت بگیره . ( اینجا ایرانه ...... ) یا علی

----------


## آناهیتا_مولایی

> *درد دل :*
> 
> این درسته که این قفل رایگانه اما رفتار حرفه ایی حکم میکرد تا سایت های معتبر مملکت اسلامی مان بدون حتی *درج کوچکترین اثری* از منبع این قفل اقدام به *انتشار اون*  کردن . البته بعضی ها باید بگن باید از این کار خوشحال هم باشم که قفل ام  بیشتر در وب انتشار پیدا کنه و بیشتر شناسونده بشه اما به نظر من این کار  خوبه اما گردانندگان این سایت ها باید همیشه این نکته رو در نظر بگیرن که  هر مطلب و لینکی که میدن طبق رفتار حرفه ایی کارشون باید با ذکر منبع معتبر  صورت بگیره . ( اینجا ایرانه ...... ) یا علی


خوب به نظر من هم کار خوبی نیست که منبع رو ذکر نکنن اما بی خیال بابا به قول خودت اینجا ایرانه دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## kebriya

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز تنها دلیل اینکه دوباره ازتون سریال فعال سازی ( لایسنس معتبر ) میخواد اینه که سریال فعال سازی موجود ( ثبت شده ) تغییر کرده باشه ( تغییری در سریال فعال سازی موجود داده بشه )
> 
> دوست عزیز شما دیگه چرا ؟!!! شما که برنامه نویسی باید تا حالا این مطلب رو دونسته باشی که وقتی قفلی تمامی امکانات رو هلو بپر تو گلو در دسترس شمای برنامه نویس گذاشته از چند و چندین روش میتونین از توابعی که برای ثبت نرم افزار شما استفاده کنین و از خودتون خلاقیت به خرج بدین نه این که به ساده ترین روش ( کدی که من در فایل ضمیمه کار با قفل گذاشته بودم ) ممکن بخواین این کار رو انجام بدین .
> 
> ==================================================  =============================================
> *درد دل :*
> 
> این درسته که این قفل رایگانه اما رفتار حرفه ایی حکم میکرد تا سایت های معتبر مملکت اسلامی مان بدون حتی *درج کوچکترین اثری* از منبع این قفل اقدام به *انتشار اون* کردن . البته بعضی ها باید بگن باید از این کار خوشحال هم باشم که قفل ام بیشتر در وب انتشار پیدا کنه و بیشتر شناسونده بشه اما به نظر من این کار خوبه اما گردانندگان این سایت ها باید همیشه این نکته رو در نظر بگیرن که هر مطلب و لینکی که میدن طبق رفتار حرفه ایی کارشون باید با ذکر منبع معتبر صورت بگیره . ( اینجا ایرانه ...... ) یا علی


تو که بازم زدی تو سرم!!! بابا وقتی برنامه شما روی سیستم من مشکل داره چرا الکی ازش الگو بگیرم! یه کد دیگه نمیخواد من همون کد رو دوباره وارد میکنم اجازه میده که ادامه بدم.
عزیزم هر وقت از برنامه شما جواب گرفتم خلاقیت به خرج میدم. در ضمن قبلا خوش اخلاقتر بودیااااا

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> تو که بازم زدی تو سرم!!!


دوست عزیز من حرفی زدم که به شما برخورده ؟!!!




> بابا وقتی برنامه شما روی سیستم من مشکل داره چرا الکی ازش الگو بگیرم! یه  کد دیگه نمیخواد من همون کد رو دوباره وارد میکنم اجازه میده که ادامه بدم.
> عزیزم هر وقت از برنامه شما جواب گرفتم خلاقیت به خرج میدم.


من نمیدونم شما جکار میکنین که همچین جیزایی واستون پیش میاد !!!!!! دوستان دیگه هم با همچین استثنایی مواجه شدن ؟




> در ضمن قبلا خوش اخلاقتر بودیااااا


من کوچیک همه شما هستم اگه حرفی زدم که *نزدم* من *معذرت میخوام* . موفق باشید .

----------


## kebriya

نه خواستم مقابل حرفام موضع نگیری.
راستی من ویندوز رو عوض کردم مشکل کد حل شد یعنی کد رو داد. اما اینکه چرا بعضی وقتا دوباره این صفحه باز میشه رو نمیفهمم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> نه خواستم مقابل حرفام موضع نگیری. راستی من ویندوز رو عوض کردم مشکل کد حل شد یعنی کد رو داد.


خوب من انتظاری بیش از اینم نداشتم ( چون که هیچ دلیلی برای اینکه قفل نتونه سریال کاربری منحصر به فرد تولید نکنه یرای من قابل پذیرش نیست البته اگه سیستم عامل مشکلی پیش نیاره  ( مشکل نداشته باشه ))




> اما اینکه چرا بعضی وقتا دوباره این صفحه باز میشه رو نمیفهمم


این مشکل به خاطر اشکالی بود که با نصب دوباره سیستم عامل حل شد . موفق باشید .

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
امنیت برنامه هائی که با PS-27 تولید میشه چقدره ؟ چقدر احتمال کرک وجود داره ؟ کسی هست در یک برنامه تجاری استفاده  کرده باشد ؟

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
اگر  DLL پیوست را بجای DLL اصلی کپی کنید برنامه شما کرک می شود هرکسی به روش پست 56 قفل را استفاده کرده باشد بیچاره می شود :

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> اگر  DLL پیوست را بجای DLL اصلی کپی کنید برنامه شما کرک می شود هرکسی به روش پست 56 قفل را استفاده کرده باشد بیچاره می شود :


*از زحمتی که کشیدین و وقت گذاشتین ممنونم .* 

و اما جواب شما رو اینجوری میتونم بدم اگه توجه کرده باشین ( مطالب تاپیک رو به دقت خونده باشین ) من بارها گفتم که کار محافظت از کد ها و بخش مهمی از امنیت نرم افزاری که با قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 محافظت میشه به عهده برنامه نویس هست ( طبق ماهیت برنامه های دات نتی باید به این امر توجه اساسی داشت ) خوب حالا بپردازم به صحبت شما :

دوست خوبم من در فایلی که ضمیمه کردم اصلاً شما فایل DLL می بینین که بخواین اون رو کپی پست کنین ( فایل 6 کیلو بایتی Patch شده رو منظورمه ) ؟  :چشمک:   اگه قراره برنامه نویسی که داره از قفل نرم افزاری استفاده میکنه بیاد اون رو هلو بپر تو گلو کنار دست فایل اجرایی بزاره که دیگه .....  :متفکر: 

*در ثانی همون فایل شما ( فایل Patch شده ) رو به راحتی میشه کنترل کرد حتماً راهشو بلدین دیگه*  *درسته ؟*

*دوباره از اینکه وقت گذاشتین ممنونم و از اینکه مثل خیلی ها یه ربات دانلود کننده  سورس کد نیستین سپاسگذارم .

* *موفق باشید .*

----------


## ASKaffash

> دوست خوبم من در فایلی که ضمیمه کردم اصلاً شما فایل DLL می بینین که بخواین اون رو کپی پست کنین ( فایل 6 کیلو بایتی Patch شده رو منظورمه ) ؟  اگه قراره برنامه نویسی که داره از قفل نرم افزاری استفاده میکنه بیاد اون رو هلو بپر تو گلو کنار دست فایل اجرایی بزاره که دیگه .....


سلام دوست من
از پاسخ شما متشکرم ولی سئوال اصلی اینست که اگر کسی سورس PS-27 را داشته باشد چون Member های درون DLL کنونی با EXE پروژه یک EXE واحد می شود مشکل زیادی نیست
ولی اگر شخص ثالثی بخواهد از DLL استفاده کند بدون اعتبار سنجی DLL حتما Patch آن قابل ارائه است (پست 56 کاملا اینطوری است)

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> *ولی اگر شخص ثالثی بخواهد از DLL استفاده کند بدون اعتبار سنجی DLL حتما Patch آن قابل ارائه است (پست 56 کاملا اینطوری است)        *


از اینکه وقت میزارین واقعاً ممنونم . و اما جواب صحبت شما :

من در پست شماره 56 مگه قصد استفاده از قفل به منظور جلو گیری از اجرای برنامه ( قفل کردن برنامه ) رو داشتم ؟  :متفکر:  در ثانی شما تونستین فایل dll ی که درون فایل اجرایی *Merge* شده رو استخراج کنین ؟  :متفکر:

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
در پست 56 که مثالی ارائه شده فایل PS-27 به پروژه Refrence شده است منظور شما کدام پست است ؟

----------


## m_sadrmanesh

سلام. 
علي آقا من برنامه رو دانلود كردم. 
ببخشيد اگه خيلي آماتورم  :خجالت:  ميشه راجع به نحوهي كار كرد و استفادش كمي توضيح بدين؟.
ممنون

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> در پست 56 که مثالی ارائه شده فایل PS-27 به پروژه Refrence شده است منظور شما کدام پست است ؟


دوست عزیز درسته به پروژه به صورت رفرنس اضافه شده ولی در اون پروژه که من کدی برای قفل شدن ننوشتم فقط جهت تست و نمایش سریال کاربری به پروژه اضافه شده نه چیز دیگه . شما در پست شماره 72 فرمودین که کافیه فایل ضمیمه شده در اون پست رو کپی کنین در مسیر اجرای برنامه کپی کنین و .... خوب من هم دقیقاً به همین مساله اشاره میکنم قرار نیست فایلی ( قفل PS-27 ) کنار فایل اجرایی باشه که شما بیای فایل Patch شده رو به جای اون کپی پست کنین  :چشمک:  . *از این که وقت میزارین بازم ممنونم .*




> علي آقا من برنامه رو دانلود كردم. 
> ببخشيد اگه خيلي آماتورم  ميشه راجع به نحوهي كار كرد و استفادش كمي توضيح بدين؟.


توضیحات داده شده در همین تاپیک و فایل راهنمایی که هنگام نصب قفل قابل مشاهده است ( فایل CHM راهنما ) رو بخونی فکر کنم مشکلتون حل بشه چون چیز خاصی نداره فقط باید برنامه نویس باشین تا متوجه صحبتهای گفته شده بشین . *موفق و سربلند باشین .*

----------


## sadra1234

سلانم جناب آقای دخیل زاده
با تشکر و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
دوستان باید کار آقای دخیل زاده را ارج نهاد و به ایشان خداقوت گفت.
من هنوز برنامه رو استفاده نکردم ولی با خواندن همه پست ها فهمیدم که ایشون  چه زحمتی کشیده و چه وقتی رو صرف کرده.
دوستان  با اظهار نظرها و خورده گرفتن ها(نابه جا) از ایشون کاری نکنیم که امثال ایشان هم اگه همچین قصدی داشته باشند همون اول راه پشیمون بشن.
 اگه دوست خوبمون و هرکس دیگه ای بدون هیچ گونه چشم داشتی یه همچین کاری انجام میدن لااقل بعد از انتقادهای به جا یه تشکری هم از ایشون بشه .
هر برنامه ای نوشته میشه بدون مشکل و باگ نیست .
به امید پیشرفت جامعه برنامه نویس ایرانی.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> سلانم جناب آقای دخیل زاده
> با تشکر و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
> دوستان باید کار آقای دخیل زاده را ارج نهاد و به ایشان خداقوت گفت.


دوست عزیز نظر لطف شما رو میرسونه .




> به امید پیشرفت جامعه برنامه نویس ایرانی.


*امید قشنگیه !!!* من همیشه به بعد مثبت قضیه فکر می کنم اما به نظرم هنوز تو این زمینه خیلی کار داریم آخه اول باید فرهنگ " *در مورد چیزی که  , هنوز ازش مطمئن نشدم ,  قضاوت نکنم* "  جا بیفته بعد به فکر پیشرفت تو هر زمینه ایی منجمله برنامه نویسی باشیم . به امید این روز . *موفق باشید  .*

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببخشيد امكان نصب سامانه روي  هاست خودمون هست يا خير؟

----------


## alimanam

*با سلام*




> ببخشيد امكان نصب سامانه روي  هاست خودمون هست يا خير؟


از شدنش که میشه اما دلیلی نمی بینم که همچین چیزی اتفاق بیافته حتماً دلیلشم می دونین دیگه !  :متفکر: 

*موفق باشید .*

----------


## sadra1234

سلام علی اقا
من یه پیشنهاد و یه خواهش دارم
پیشنهادم اینه که برای افزایش ضریب اطمینان یه مورد دیگه به قفلتون اضافه کنید و اون تولید کد فعال سازی از روی سریال نرم افزار(که توسط برنامه نویس و اختیاری به هر نسخه از برنامه داده میشه)و کد تولیدی توسط نرم افزار(تولیدی از روی هارد و یا سی پی یو ) یعنی اینکه کدی که استفاده کننده برای دریافت کد فعال سازی ارسال می کنه تر کیبی از کد سیستم و سریال نرم افزار باشه (مثلا هردو پشت سر هم و یا با یه علامتی از هم جدا شده)
خواهشم اینه که یه نمونه (مثال )از کاربرد قفل در سی شارپ هم بزارین
متشکرم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> پیشنهادم اینه که برای افزایش ضریب اطمینان یه مورد دیگه به قفلتون اضافه  کنید و اون تولید کد فعال سازی از روی سریال نرم افزار(که توسط برنامه نویس  و اختیاری به هر نسخه از برنامه داده میشه)و کد تولیدی توسط نرم  افزار(تولیدی از روی هارد و یا سی پی یو ) یعنی اینکه کدی که استفاده کننده  برای دریافت کد فعال سازی ارسال می کنه تر کیبی از کد سیستم و سریال نرم  افزار باشه (مثلا هردو پشت سر هم و یا با یه علامتی از هم جدا شده)


دوست عزیز از اینکه پیشنهاد خودتون رو دادین ممنونم شاید در نسخه های بعدی این امکان رو بهش اضافه کردم .




> خواهشم اینه که یه نمونه (مثال )از کاربرد قفل در سی شارپ هم بزارین


فایل ضمیمه شد .


*موفق باشید .*

----------


## Alghoochi

من قفل شما رو امتحان کردم البته مدت‌ها از انتشار قفل شما می‌گذره ولی مشکل قفل اینه که اگر برنامه به صورت Administrator اجرا نشه با خطای Access Denied مواجه می‌شه. ولی اگر برنامه رو به صورت Run as Administrator اجرا کنیم هیچ مشکلی نداره. من رو سیستمم Windows Vista Business 64bit دارم.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

جواب سوال شما رو در پیغام خصوصی دادم اما اینجا هم توضیح میدم تا اگه سوال بقیه هم باشه جوابشون رو بگیرن .

قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 برای به دست اوردن تمامی مشخصات سخت افزاری یه سیستم به صورت مداوم از منابع سیستم استفاده میکنه و برای این منظور کاربر باید مجوز ادمین داشته باشه برای اینکه شما بتونی برنامه ( فایل exe ) خودتون رو روی سیستم کاربر نهایی بدون کوچکترین مشکلی اجرا کنین خیلی راحت میتونین با ایجاد یک فایل xml درکنار فایل اجرایی باعث بشین که برنامه روی سیستم عامل های سون و ویستا بدون کمترین اشکال اجرا بشه . برای اطلاعات بیشتر به *این لینک* سری بزنین .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## hosina1

سلام این برنامه باز نمی شه

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

با سلام و تشکر
من خیلی وقت بود که به این تاپیک سر نزده بودم
الان هم ورژن جدیدش رو دیدم
فقط همون حرفی که قبلا هم زده بودم
اگه امکان داره نرم افزار تولید سریالش رو هم  برای دانلود قرار بدید تا برای گرفتن اون نیاز به اینترنت نباشه 
شاید به هر دلیلی  اون موقع امکان استفاده از اینترنت نباشه
دیدم که جایی حرف از مششکل با آنتی ویروس و ..بود
شما فایلش رو قرار بده  . هر کی خواست باهاش کار می کنه  و هر کی مشکل داشت از اینترنتیش استفاده می کنه

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

شما مثل اینکه با دقت تاپیک رو نخوندین ! چون فایل کیجنی که قرار دادم بدون اینترنت هم سریال فعال سازی میسازه . در همان پست اول مطالب رو بخون متوجه میشین که از کجا باید دانلود کنین .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## PayamKazemi

سلام.

مهندس خسته نباشید و با تشکر از شما برای  PS-27. :تشویق: 

من روی ویندوز 7 64bit تست کردم و به هیچ گونه مشکلی بر نخوردم واقا ممنونم .

انشاالله موفق باشید.

----------


## PayamKazemi

مهندس شرمنده ام من موفق به دریافت License History نشدم اگر امکانش هست لینکش رو برای من ارسال فرمایید با تشکر از شما.

موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## hamed68

سلام دوست عزیز

ضمن تشکر از زحمات شما

طبق عکسی که ضمیمه کردم شماره کاربری خالی هست و نمایش داده نمیشود لطفاً بررسی کنید ممنون
Untitled.jpg

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> طبق عکسی که ضمیمه کردم شماره کاربری خالی هست و نمایش داده نمیشود لطفاً بررسی کنید ممنون


دوست عزیز بهتره از نسخه 2 استفاده کنی لینک دانلودش در پست شماره 1 موجوده .




> مهندس شرمنده ام من موفق به دریافت License History نشدم اگر امکانش هست لینکش رو برای من ارسال فرمایید با تشکر از شما.


از پست شماره 49 استفاده کن .

موفـــــق باشید./

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

سلام ببخشید کسی میتونه کیجن این برنامه رو برام بزاره؟
لینکش تو پست یک نیست اونی هم که توی help برنامه بود لینکش کار نمیکنه
اگرم میشه یه نمونه واسه سی شارپ بزارید یه نمونه توی پست 84 بود ولی برنامش مشکل داره سریال تولید نمیکنه

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> سلام ببخشید کسی میتونه کیجن این برنامه رو برام بزاره؟
> لینکش تو پست یک نیست اونی هم که توی help برنامه بود لینکش کار نمیکنه


دوست عزیز لینک که در پست شماره 1 موجوده و مشکلی هم نداره !!!!



*دانلود کیجن*




> اگرم میشه یه نمونه واسه سی شارپ بزارید یه نمونه توی پست 84 بود ولی برنامش مشکل داره سریال تولید نمیکنه


فکر نمیکنم مشکلی داشته باشه شما فایل ضمیمه رو تست بفرمائین .


موفـــــق باشید./

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز لینک که در پست شماره 1 موجوده و مشکلی هم نداره !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *دانلود کیجن*
> 
> فکر نمیکنم مشکلی داشته باشه شما فایل ضمیمه رو تست بفرمائین .
> ...


 ممنون علی آقا این الان کار کرد فقط یه سوال دیگه این کلید رو از کجا تایین کنم؟همونی که توی کیجن میخواد!

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> ممنون علی آقا این الان کار کرد فقط یه سوال دیگه این کلید رو از کجا تایین کنم؟همونی که توی کیجن میخواد!


دوست عزیز در سورسی که در پست قبلی ضمیمه کردم ذکر کردم که کلید قفل رو در این قسمت وارد کنید ! همینطور هر کجا که من در سورس Password نوشتم شما باید کلید دلخواه خودتو رو بنویسین ( یعنی همه اون کلیدها باید یک رشته یکسان باشه ) همین کلید رو عیناً ( با رعایت کردن حروف کوچک و بزرگ ) باید به کیجن بدین . سریال کاربری رو هم که از کاربر برنامه خودتون دربافت میکنین این 2 تا رو به کیجن که بدین براتون یک سریال منحصر بفرد تولید میکنه . این سریال رو به مشتری ( کاربر برنامه تون ) که بدین برنامه فعال میشه .



using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Data;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace WindowsFormsApplication1
{
   
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        
        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }
        private PS_27.Protection Protector = new PS_27.Protection();
       
        private void Form1_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            try
            {
                lbl1.Text = "0916632000";
                lbl2.Text = Protector.GetUserID;
                if (Protector.LicenseExist(Protector.GetUserID, "کلید قفل رو اینجا بنویسید") == true)
                {
                    MainFrm frm = new MainFrm();
                    frm.ShowDialog();
                    this.Close();
                }

            }
            catch (Exception ex)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("خطا !", string.Empty, MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Error);
            }

        }

        private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            try
            {
                if (Protector.CheckLicense(txt_License.Text, "کلید قفل رو اینجا بنویسید") == true)
                {
                    Protector.RegisterLicense("کلید قفل رو اینجا بنویسید");
                    Application.Restart();
                }
                else
                {
                    MessageBox.Show("مجوز وارد شده صحیح نیست", string.Empty, MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Error);
                }
            }
            catch (Exception ex)
            {
            }
        }
    }
}




*برای نمونه* 



موفــــق باشید./

----------


## rezaei_y

با سلام

دوست عزيز از زحمات شما ممنونم

من قفل شما رو دانلود كردم روي سيستم خودم كوچكترين مشكلي نداشت(سون 32 بيتي در پرو‍ژه با دات نت 4)
اما در ويندوز 7 نسخه 64 بيتي در پرو‍ژه با دات نت 4 بالا نمياد
دقيقا همون مثال خودتون رو هم كه با دات نت 3.5 بود به دات نت 4 تغيير دادم ديگه كار نكرد
ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> اما در ويندوز 7 نسخه 64 بيتي در پرو‍ژه با دات نت 4 بالا نمياد


من منظور شما از بالا نمیاد رو درست متوجه نشدم لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین . اگر Error میده لطفا متن خطا رو ذکر کنین تا بهتر بتونم کمکتون کنم .
من روی سون نسخه 64 بیتی یادمه زیاد تست کردم بدون هیچگونه مشکلی جواب میداد .

موفــــق باشید./

----------


## rezaei_y

ببینید توی ویندوز 64 بیتی جواب میده اگه نسخه دات نت 3.5 یا پایین تر باشه

همون مثال خودتون که با سی شارپ نوشته بدین target framwork اش روی 3.5 تنظیم شده

همون برنامه رو من هم روی سون 32 بیت و هم سون 64 بیت تست کردم مشکلی نداشت ولی زمانی که targetframwork رو به 4 تغییر میدم دیگه روی سون 64 کار نمیکنه و از dll ps-27 خطا میگیره

الان سیستم سون 64 بیتی جلو دستم نیست که متن خطا رو بفرستم.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> الان سیستم سون 64 بیتی جلو دستم نیست که متن خطا رو بفرستم.


بعد از اینکه متن خطا رو تونستم ببینم بهتر میتونم نظر بدم .

موفـــق باشید./

----------


## rezaei_y

اینم متن خطا که با تغییر target framework به 4.0 بوجود میاد

error_ps27.jpg

----------


## rezaei_y

مشکل کجاست؟آیا از ویندوز منه؟ یا از ps-27.dll

----------


## rezaei_y

سلام دوست عزیز

ظاهرا مشکل از ویندوز من بود با عوض کردن ویندوز خطا رفع شد

ممنون از برنامه خوبتون

----------


## alnajon

ببخشید از این قفل برای ویژوال استودیو ( C#‎ ) میتوان استفادده کرد ؟
خیلی ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> ببخشید از این قفل برای ویژوال استودیو ( C#‎‎‎ ) میتوان استفادده کرد ؟


بله عزیز به هر زبانی که بر پایه فرم ورک مایکروسافت پایه ریزی شده ,  میتوان از این قفل استفاده کرد  .

موفق باشید./

----------


## alnajon

> با سلام
> 
> 
> 
> بله عزیز به هر زبانی که بر پایه فرم ورک مایکروسافت پایه ریزی شده ,  میتوان از این قفل استفاده است .
> 
> موفق باشید./


ببخشید شما که اینقدر زحمت کشیدید و این قفل نرم افزاری رو به این خوبی درست کردین یه آموزش تصویری دررست میکردین و در قالب یه فایل پی دی اف همراه نرم افزار ارائه میدادین . خیلی بهتر میشد . ( هم برای سی شارپ و هم برای وی بی )
خیلی ممنون

----------


## peyman677

با سلام
خیلی ممنون خیلی عالیه
فقط لطفاً موزیک کیجن رو بردارید !!! و بعد مخفی شدن کد کاربر که زرد رنگه
روی سون 32 و 64 بیت SP1 به خوبی جواب داد . من از دات نت 4 استفاده می کنم.

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## peyman677

با سلام ، یک مشکل بزرگ
روی 4 کامپیوتر کاملا یکسان - اعم از رم - هارد - سی پی یو - گرافیک - مادربرد
کد هاش همه یکیه 
ویندوز 7 32 بیت ، دات نت 
4

----------


## djhooman

کسی میتونه مرحله به مرحله نحوه استفادش رو آموزش بده ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام ، یک مشکل بزرگ
> روی 4 کامپیوتر کاملا یکسان - اعم از رم - هارد - سی پی یو - گرافیک - مادربرد
> کد هاش همه یکیه 
> ویندوز 7 32 بیت ، دات نت 
> 4



آیا این قضیه تأیید میشه؟ اگر اینطور باشه که دیگه بدرد نمیخوره متاسفانه. لطفا دوستان خواهشا...
و یک مورد دیگه اینکه هر دفعه که برنامه رو اجرا میکنم حدود نیم ثانیه اون پنجره رجیستر رو نشون میده بعد وارد برنامه میشه. این که خیلی ضایع هست. نمیشه هیچ کاری کرد که اون پنجره رو اصلا نشون نده بعد از رجیستر؟

و من متاسفانه کلید رجیستر رو از برنامه راحت میتونم در بیارم و هر کی اون کلید رو داشته باشه و فایل کیجن شما رو هم از اینجا دانلود کنه دیگه کار تمومه.
با هر چی هم برنامه رو کد کنیم باز هم کرک کننده ها اینها رو باز میکنن.

به هر حال برای یک مدت هم باشه تا برنامه فروش بره خوبه ولی فقز از این ناراضی هستم که بعد از هر بار اجرای برنامه چند لحظه فرم رجیستر رو نشون میده متاسفانه. فقط این و بگید چکار میشه کرد؟

----------


## nekooee

لطفا پاسخ بدید اگر امکان داره

----------


## nekooee

دوستان یک مشکل دیگر هم دارم با این کد. من این کد رو در فرم رجیستر میگذارم:
Form1.ShowDialog()
                Me.Close()
ولی فرم ریستر بسته نمیشه و میره فقط زیر با مینیمایز کردن راحت قابل مشاهده هست:(

خواهشا یکی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> روی 4 کامپیوتر کاملا یکسان - اعم از رم - هارد - سی پی یو - گرافیک - مادربرد کد هاش همه یکیه


شما قفل رو دارین روی یک شبکه نصب میکنین ؟! اگر جواب مثبت است که احتمال 99 % همینجوره باید تست کنم چون تا حالا روی شبکه تست نکردم .




> و یک مورد دیگه اینکه هر دفعه که برنامه رو اجرا میکنم حدود نیم ثانیه اون پنجره رجیستر رو نشون میده بعد وارد برنامه میشه. این که خیلی ضایع هست.


دوست عزیز باید دید شما به چه صورت برای قفل برنامه نویسی کردین لطفاً توجه کنین که با توجه به وجود توابع قفل شما میتونین به چندین روش طراحی قفل نرم افزاری خودتون رو انجام بدین . برای بنده که تا حالا اتفاق نیافتاده 0.5 ثانیه فرم ثبت نرم افزار نمایش داده بشه !!!!!!!!!!!




> و من متاسفانه کلید رجیستر رو از برنامه راحت میتونم در بیارم و هر کی اون کلید رو داشته باشه و فایل کیجن شما رو هم از اینجا دانلود کنه دیگه کار تمومه.
> با هر چی هم برنامه رو کد کنیم باز هم کرک کننده ها اینها رو باز میکنن.


دوست عزیز شما که به این راحتی دارین کلید قفل خودتون رو پیدا میکنین خیلی خیلی ساده تر میتونین کاری کنین که پیدا شدن کلید قفل خیلی مشکل بشه نه این که هلو بپر تو گلو در سورس برنامه ! اون رو قرار بدین . لطفاً توجه کنین که حتماً باید مقدار رشته مربوط به کلید نرم قفل رو بعد از استفاده از حافظه پاک کنین تا اثری ازش برای سواستفاده باقی نمونه .




> به هر حال برای یک مدت هم باشه تا برنامه فروش بره خوبه ولی فقز از این ناراضی هستم که بعد از هر بار اجرای برنامه چند لحظه فرم رجیستر رو نشون میده متاسفانه. فقط این و بگید چکار میشه کرد؟


عزیزم شما چرا اینقدر لقمه رو دور سرتون میچرخونین !!!!؟ خوب جوری برنامه نویسی کن که تا وقتی که نیاز نباشه فرم ثبت برنامه نمایش داده نشه یعنی این مسله اینقدر سخته ؟ ( حتماً نیازه که اولین فرم فرم ثبت نرم افزار باشه ؟ حالا فرضا هم که فرم ستارت برنامه باشه یه تابع Main بنویس اونجا چک کن چی به چیه اگه نیاز بود فلان فرم نمایش داده بشه نبود هم که میری رو فرم اصلی برنامه ! البته من این روش رو توصیه نمیکنم بهتره در چندین متد و روش کار چک کردن لایسنس انجام بشه )




> دوستان یک مشکل دیگر هم دارم با این کد. من این کد رو در فرم رجیستر میگذارم:


عزیزم این هم بخاطر برنامه نویسی غلط شماست چه ربطی به قفل داره آخه !!!!!!!!!!!! شما خودتون اصلاً 2 تا فرم که داشته باشی که اصلاً از قفل هم استفاده نکن آیا با این روشی که کد نوشتی مگه نتیجه دیگری میگیری آخه ؟ ( برای رفع مشکل کدنویسی بهتره از Application.Restart استفاده کنی یعنی بعد از ثبت موفقیت آمیز برنامه برنامه رو دوباره ریستارت کنی تا دوباره پروسه چک شدن لایسنس از ابتدا شروع بشه )

موفق باشید./

----------


## peyman677

> آیا این قضیه تأیید میشه؟ اگر اینطور باشه که دیگه بدرد نمیخوره متاسفانه. لطفا دوستان خواهشا...
> و یک مورد دیگه اینکه هر دفعه که برنامه رو اجرا میکنم حدود نیم ثانیه اون پنجره رجیستر رو نشون میده بعد وارد برنامه میشه. این که خیلی ضایع هست. نمیشه هیچ کاری کرد که اون پنجره رو اصلا نشون نده بعد از رجیستر؟


با سلام
دوست عزیز 
با یه خط فقط یک خط کد می تونید کاری کنید که فرم ریجستر رو نشان نده.




> و من متاسفانه کلید رجیستر رو از برنامه راحت میتونم در بیارم و هر کی اون کلید رو داشته باشه و فایل کیجن شما رو هم از اینجا دانلود کنه دیگه کار تمومه.
> با هر چی هم برنامه رو کد کنیم باز هم کرک کننده ها اینها رو باز میکنن.



من از این قفل استفاده کردم و می کنم . نظر شما محترمه . این کار غیر ممکنه که یکی بتونه با کیجن رمز شما رو پیدا کنه  ، چون تو کلید خاصی رو تعیین می کنی . چون کسی دیگه کلید رو نداره نمی تونه نرم افزار تون رو ریجستر کنه . مسئله اینجاست که کلید رو طوری تعیین کنی که عقل جن هم بهش نرسه!!

----------


## peyman677

> با سلام
> 
> شما قفل رو دارین روی یک شبکه نصب میکنین ؟! اگر جواب مثبت است که احتمال 99 % همینجوره باید تست کنم چون تا حالا روی شبکه تست نکردم .
> 
> موفق باشید./


 با سلام 
با تشکر از قفل عالی که ساختید . نرم افزاری که در قفل در آن قرار گرفته هیچ گونه امکانات شبکه ای نداره . اما روی سیستم هایی که تست کردم به شبکه داخلی از طریق مودم USB وایرلس متصله . آیا امکان داره دلیلش این باشه ؟ 
دوباره با در آوردن مودم و قطع اتصال اینترنتی تست می کنم جوابش رو براتون می فرستم
با تشکر  - موفق باشید

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز 
> با یه خط فقط یک خط کد می تونید کاری کنید که فرم ریجستر رو نشان نده . معلومه که برنامه نویسی بلد نیستید !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من از این قفل استفاده کردم و می کنم . نظر شما محترمه . این کار غیر ممکنه که یکی بتونه با کیجن رمز شما رو پیدا کنه  ، چون تو کلید خاصی رو تعیین می کنی . چون کسی دیگه کلید رو نداره نمی تونه نرم افزار تون رو ریجستر کنه . مسئله اینجاست که کلید رو طوری تعیین کنی که عقل جن هم بهش نرسه!!



نمیخواستم جواب شما رو بدم ولی چون خیلی توهین آمیز جواب دادید مجبورم جواب بدم. شما هر نرم افزاری که دوست دارین با این برنامه قفل کنید بعد به من بدید کاری میکنم که برنامه روی هر سیستم بدون لایسنس کار کنه.

میگید نه؟؟ کاری نداره یک برنامه همین الآن با این قفل  بنویسید بدید من که براتون فایل patch شده رو بگذارم.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> با یه خط فقط یک خط کد می تونید کاری کنید که فرم ریجستر رو نشان نده . معلومه که برنامه نویسی بلد نیستید !!


دوست خوبم ما اینجا اومدیم که به همدیگه کمک کنیم و چیز جدیدی یاد بگیریم نه اینکه به همدیگه خدای نکرده توهینی بکنیم البته من فکر نمیکنم شخصیت شما از اینگونه افرادی باشه که بخواین کسی رو تمسخر کنین . امیدوارم سوتفاهمی بوجود نیاد .




> نمیخواستم جواب شما رو بدم ولی چون خیلی توهین آمیز جواب دادید مجبورم جواب بدم. شما هر نرم افزاری که دوست دارین با این برنامه قفل کنید بعد به من بدید کاری میکنم که برنامه روی هر سیستم بدون لایسنس کار کنه.


دوست عزیزم من از طرف ایشان معذرت میخوام امیدوارم سوتفاهم پیش اومده رفع بشه .




> میگید نه؟؟ کاری نداره یک برنامه همین الآن با این قفل بنویسید بدید من که براتون فایل patch شده رو بگذارم.


دوست خوبم هیچ قفلی 100% ایمن نیست PS-27 که تجاری نیست همش یه مینی قفل نرم افزاری هستش که حکم راحتتر کردن کار برنامه نویسه یعنی خودش رو درگیر ایجاد لایسنس و سریال کاربری نرم افزارش نکنه . من بارها در همین تاپیک عرض کردم که باید بوسیله ایده های خودتون نقاطی که قفل در موردش حساسه رفع بشه مثلاً قضیه کلید قفل یکی اش است که باید به صورت رشته وارد بشه ! خوب این رو به راحتی میشه رفع کرد در پست قبلی هم عرض کردم نباید به صورت فیزیکی در سورس برنامه ذکرش کنین . شما باید فایل نهایی رو حتماً Obfuscate کنین , فایل dll نباید کنار فایل اجرایی باشه باید Merge کنین بهش و و و ... این چیزا رو باید در نظر بگیرین تا بهتر نتیجه بگیرین . روش های زیادی هستن که به شمای برنامه نویس برمیگرده که چطوری دوست دارین ( بخونین بلدین ) به بهترین نحوه از این قفل استفاده کنین .

من به زودی یه فایل در همین پست قرار میدم تا شما تست کنین و به قول شما Patch اش کنین ولی مطمئناً به راحتی قابل کرک شدن نیست اما خوب 100% هم نمیتونه ایمن باشه .

موفق باشید./

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز از احترام شما ممنونم نیاز نیست شما معذرت خواهی کنید. مسلما من برنامه نویس حرفه ای نیستم و ابتدا فکر کردم دقیقا باید کد شما رو به کار ببرم و برای همین طبق فایل آموزشی شما ابتدا فرم رجیستر رو فراخوانی میکردم.
اما بعد قبل از اینکه حتی اینجا رو بخونم خودم رفتم تابع رو بردم در فرم اولیه و مشکل حل شد. اما من ادعای برنامه نویسی نکردم که یکی بیاد اینجور بگه خوب اگه بلد بودم که نمیپرسیدم.

من کرک یکم وارد هستم مخصوصا برنامه های غیر .NET 
با این ور رفتم. یک کار میکنم که بعد از ورود به برنامه اصلا فرم رجیستر رو درخواست نکنه. حتی dll کنارش هم پاک کنید دیگه تاثیری نداره. البته ممکنه تمام نرم افزارهای Obfuscate رو که تست نکردم اما یکی دو تا رو تست کردم بعدش باز هم جواب داد روش من.!

بهتره تا این روش رو دیگران یاد نگرفتند دیگه این بحث و ادامه ندیم لااقل مشکلی برای اینقدر زحمت شما پیش نیاد
فعلا خدانگهدار

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> بهتره تا این روش رو دیگران یاد نگرفتند دیگه این بحث و ادامه ندیم لااقل مشکلی برای اینقدر زحمت شما پیش نیاد


*دوست خوبم از اینکه سوتفاهمات ازبین رفت خوشحالم . و اما در مورد کرک کردن برنامه یا قفل , طبق قولی که داده بودم من یک برنامه نمونه ساده نوشتم لطفاً برنامه رو که بوسیله قفل PS-27 هم محافظت شده کرک کنین . من چندین روش محافظتی رو در این فایل بکار بردم و فکر هم نمیکنم به این راحتی کرک بشه اما خوب هیچ کاری اطمینان 100% نداره . خوشحال میشم در صورت کرک نمودن برنامه متد و روشی که استفاده کردین رو در همین تاپیک قرار بدین .

موفق باشید./*

----------


## alimanam

با سلامی 2 باره !




> با این ور رفتم. یک کار میکنم که بعد از ورود به برنامه اصلا فرم رجیستر رو درخواست نکنه. حتی dll کنارش هم پاک کنید دیگه تاثیری نداره. البته ممکنه تمام نرم افزارهای Obfuscate رو که تست نکردم اما یکی دو تا رو تست کردم بعدش باز هم جواب داد روش من.!


اگر روشهای شما جواب نداد لطفاً اعلام کنین تا سریال فعال سازی رو خدمتتون اعلام کنم که برنامه فعال بشه .

موفق باشید./

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

ظاهراً روش های شما انقدرها هم نمیتونست از این نظر خطرناک باشه . فقط یک نکته که دوستان عزیز باید بهش توجه کنن اینه که هیچوقت نباید به یه روش محافظتی اکتفا کنن و مجموعه ایی از تکنیک ها رو برای اینکه برنامه به راحتی کرک نشه رو مورد استفاده قرار بدن . به صورت مثال من در برنامه کرک می که در پست 120 قرار دادم از چند لایه محافظتی استفاده کردم که هرکدوم به تنهایی و مجزا از لایه درونی خودشون عمل میکنن تا اگه یک لایه شکسته شد امنیت لایه درونی خودش رو با مشکل مواجه نکنه . شما مطمئن باشین که حتی در صورت دسترسی به 100% اصل سورس کد PS-27 هم نمیتونین برنامه رو با روش های معمول کرک کنین .

موفق باشید./

----------


## farbod61

سلام دوستان
ببخشید شاید بخندید به سوالم ولی میشه یکی بگه از این قفل چه جوری باید تو برنامه استفاده کرد؟ ورژن قبلی مصل کامپونت به تولباکس اضافه شد ولی این سری رو هر جوری باهاش ور رفتم به جایی نرسیدم
ممنون میشم توضیج بدید

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> ببخشید شاید بخندید به سوالم ولی میشه یکی بگه از این قفل چه جوری باید تو برنامه استفاده کرد؟ ورژن قبلی مصل کامپونت به تولباکس اضافه شد ولی این سری رو هر جوری باهاش ور رفتم به جایی نرسیدم


دوست عزیزم کسی اینجا قرار نیست به کسی بخنده همه ما روزی مثل شما در دنیای پلتفرم دات نت سردرگم بودیم ...
واما جواب سوالتون نسخه قبلی یک یوزر کنترل بود و نسخه بعدیش ( نسخه 2 ) یک رفرنس یا dynamic link library دات نتی هستش قبلی به خاطر کنترل بودنش به تولبار اضافه میشد ولی این یکی باید به صورت add reference به پروژه اضافه بشه ( راست کلیک بر روی نام پروژه و انتخاب گزینه Add Reference ) بعد باید به کلاس فرمتون یا هرجای دیگه ایی Imports بشه و در انتها از توابعش استفاده کنین . در پست شماره یک , یک نمونه کد خیلی ساده هست میتونین برای اینکه کمی با نسخه جدید آشنا بشین ازش استفاده کنین .


موفق باشید./

----------


## farbod61

راستش من که نتونستم استفاده کنم  :افسرده: 
توضیحات کلی هستش و برای کسی که اولین باره از این روش استفاده می کنه یکم نا مفهوم
ولی خب حداقل اون ورژن قبلی رو تونستم کار کنم باهاش و بابتش ممنونم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

به زودی یک فایل آموزشی به صورت فلش آماده میکنم که به صورت کاربردی نشون بده چطوری باید ازش استفاده کنین . البته بازم متذکر میشم در این آموزش فقط به چگونگی استفاده از توابع قفل پرداخته میشه و فرض بر این گرفته میشه که برنامه نویس خودش نکات ایمنی رو برای کرک نشدن راحت برنامه رعایت میکنه .

موفق باشید./

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> توضیحات کلی هستش و برای کسی که اولین باره از این روش استفاده می کنه یکم نا مفهوم


به *این فیلم* آموزشی نگاه کنین متوجه میشین چطوری باید از این قفل استفاده کنین همچنین , پروژه ایی که در این فایل آموزشی نشان داده میشه رو ضمیمه میکنم تا بهتر متوجه بشین . ( پروژه بوسیله ویژوال استودیو 2012 تهیه شده ولی شما به راحتی میتونین اون رو با نسخه 2005 هم مشاهده و ویرایش کنین )

موفق باشید./

----------


## farbod61

خیلی کارت درسته مهندس
ممنونم که به فکر ما تازه کارها هم هستید
یه دنیا تشکر

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

سلام جناب مهندس . با عرض خسته نباشيد خيلي زياد بابت زحمتي كه مي كشين
گر چه مي دونم شما هم سرتون شلوغه و ممكنه اين تاپيك جاش نباشه و لازم باشه تاپيك جديد عنوان كرد
ولي مي خواستم اگر فرصتي براتون پيش اومد روشهايي كه برنامه رو تو لايه هاي مختلفي (مثلا هر روش براي خودش) حفاظت و انكد مي كنه رو خيلي كلي برامون توضيح بدي همون Obfuscate و ... چون نرم افزارهايي بودن كه برنامه هاي غير دات نتي رو انكد مي كردن . ولي ظاهرا براي دات نتي ها جواب نميدن . براي محافظت از برنامه دات نتي :
1) آيا انكد كردن بايد بعد از درست كردن setup انجام بشه يا قبل از اون
2) از نرم افزارهاي خاصي كه شما مي شناسين به ما هم معرفي كنين يا اگه از ابزار خود VS استفاده مي كنين (2010) يه مقدار هم بما اطلاعات بدين
اگه هم منبع بزبان فارسي سراغ دارين ميرم خودم مطالعه مي كنم
باز هم بابت اين قفل ممنون . هن.ز ازش استفاده نكردم انشا االه در زمان استفاده خبرش رو تو همين تاپيك ميذارم .

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> ولي مي خواستم اگر فرصتي براتون پيش اومد روشهايي كه برنامه رو تو لايه هاي مختلفي (مثلا هر روش براي خودش) حفاظت و انكد مي كنه رو خيلي كلي برامون توضيح بدي


برای این منظور شما باید با الگوریتم های رمزنگاری کمی آشنایی داشته باشید و به صورت کلی نمیشه در موردش صحبت کرد .

در مورد مبهم سازی یا Obfuscate کردن برنامه ,  نرم افزارهای زیادی هستن چه تجاری چه رایگان . از تجاری هاش میشه به  net reactor  و smart assembly اشاره کرد . 




> آيا انكد كردن بايد بعد از درست كردن setup انجام بشه يا قبل از اون


اینکد کردن برنامه ربطی به بعد یا قبل از درست کردن ستاپ نداره ! به نظرم برنامه هایی که با ویزوال استودیو نوشته میشن 99% اصلا نیازی به ایجاد ستاپ ندارن ! مگه ما داریم Native برنامه مینویسیم که نیاز باشه ستاپ بسازیم ؟!  به صورت کلی برنامه شما ممکنه از رفرنس ها , کامپونت ها و بانک های اطلاعاتی در خودش استفاده کرده باشه خوب هیچکدوم از اینها نیاز به نصب شدن در کامپیوتر کاربر نهایی نداره . اگر از کامپونت استفاده کردین فایل dll اش کنار فایل اجرایی هستش رفرنس هم به همین صورت . میمونه بانک اطلاعاتی که اگر به صورت لوکال هست که اونم میتونه کنار فایل اجرایی باشه و اگر به صورت شبکه استفاده میشه خوب اسکریپ اون رو میدین به sql server تا ایجادش کنه ( با همه محتویاتش ) . پس نیازی به ایجاد ستاپ نیست ! البته بعضی مواقع ناگزیریم ستاپ بسازیم اینی که میگم ناگزیریم به این معنی نیست که تنها راه ! اما بهتره ستاپ ساخته بشه یکی اش استفاده از ActiveX در برنامه هست که باید حتما در کامپیوتر طرف رجیستر بشه ! 

مورد 2 که سوال کردین رو در قسمت ابتدایی پاسخ دادم . ( در مورد ملهم سازی .... )

موفق باشید./

----------


## peyman677

> نمیخواستم جواب شما رو بدم ولی چون خیلی توهین آمیز جواب دادید مجبورم جواب بدم. شما هر نرم افزاری که دوست دارین با این برنامه قفل کنید بعد به من بدید کاری میکنم که برنامه روی هر سیستم بدون لایسنس کار کنه.
> 
> میگید نه؟؟ کاری نداره یک برنامه همین الآن با این قفل  بنویسید بدید من که براتون فایل patch شده رو بگذارم.


 با سلام
ببخشید - من اصلا قصد توهین و تمسخر نداشتم - به هر حال ببخشید

----------


## jalil_m

سلام ببخشید بعد از مدت ها این تاپیک رو بالا اوردم
من تازه از این قفل استفاده کردم 
ضمن تشکر ویژه از علی آقا 
من یه مشکلی دارم و انم اینه که وقتی متد CheckLicense فراخوانی میشه این ارور رو میده :
Could not find any recognizable digits.
حدس زدم مشکل از الگوریتم قفل باشه اما با چند تا کلید مختلف تست کردم.بعضی ارور ها همین بود و بعضی کلید ها ارورش این بود :
Could not find any recognizable digits.
ممکنه راهنمایی کنید؟
ممنونم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> من یه مشکلی دارم و انم اینه که وقتی متد CheckLicense فراخوانی میشه این ارور رو میده :


با استفاده از سورس ضمیمه شده میتونین به مدیریت بهتر این خطا بپردازین . همان طور که حدس زدین این خطا به دلیل الگوریتم خاص قفل هستش ولی به صورت ساده میشه مدیریتش کرد .

البته من تغییرات زیادی در بهینه تر کردن قفل انجام دادم که در روزهای آینده منتشرش میکنم . یکی از این تغییرات مدیریت بهتر خطاها و کوتاه تر شدن سریال فعال سازی ( حدود 23 کاراکتر با فرمت #####-#####-#####-##### ) هستش . در الگوریتم جدید از هشینگ و اعتبار سنجی پیشرفته تری استفاده شده که قابلیت اعتماد بیشتری بهش هست .

موفق باشید./

----------


## jalil_m

چك ميكنم 
ممنونم.فقط نگفتيد كليد رو تو چه فرمتي بدم كه به مشكل نخوره؟
در مورد تراي كچ ميدونم.اما چيكار كنم اين متد ارور نده كه بتونم باهاش كار كنم؟
فقط جلوگيري از ارور كه كافي نيست.ميخوام از نتيجه متد استفاده كنم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

دوست عزیز من که عرض کردم در نسخه بهینه شده این مشکل برطرف شده . میتونین *از اینجا* نسخه جدید رو دانلود کنین البته هنوز نهایی نشده و ممکنه تغییرات بیشتری درش لحاظ بشه .

موفق باشید./

----------


## hadgph

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز من که عرض کردم در نسخه بهینه شده این مشکل برطرف شده . میتونین *از اینجا* نسخه جدید رو دانلود کنین البته هنوز نهایی نشده و ممکنه تغییرات بیشتری درش لحاظ بشه .
> 
> موفق باشید./


خب شما زحمت کشیدین، پسوردش رو بفرمایید  :چشمک:

----------


## jalil_m

سلام.ممنونم علی آقا
یه سوال دیگه داشتم ببخشید زیاد سوال میپرسم
با این شرایط پس تنها راه اینه که کاربر کدش رو به ما برسونه و ما کد فعال سازی رو از کیجن به صورت دستی بگیریم و براش ارسال کنیم؟
منظورم اینه که برای تعداد بالا نمیشه کاری کرد کد رو توی سایت قرار بدیم و کاربر بتونه از اونجا فعال کنه؟ که دیگه نیاز نباشه دائم درگیر باشیم؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> با این شرایط پس تنها راه اینه که کاربر کدش رو به ما برسونه و ما کد فعال سازی رو از کیجن به صورت دستی بگیریم و براش ارسال کنیم؟
> منظورم اینه که برای تعداد بالا نمیشه کاری کرد کد رو توی سایت قرار بدیم و کاربر بتونه از اونجا فعال کنه؟ که دیگه نیاز نباشه دائم درگیر باشیم؟


در شرایط فعلی بله , ولی در نسخه جدید ( نمایش دمو ) به دو صورت امکان فعال سازی رو در نظر گرفتم هم به صورت آفلاین و هم آنلاین یعنی کاربر بدون اینکه شما دخالتی برای فعال سازی برنامه داشته باشین میتونه برنامه شما رو فعال کنه البته با توجه به این موضوع که شما قبلاً سریال فعال سازی رو براش تعریف کردین یا نه . به این صورت که شما بعد از اینکه تصمیم گرفتین برنامه رو برای مشتریتون فعال کنین بوسیله سامانه قفل وارد اکانت خودتون میشین مشخصات نرم افزارتون + مشخصات مشتری ( شناسه سخت افزاریش )  رو تعریف میکنین و برای اون مشتری ( که شناسه کاربری اش رو در مرحله قبل برای سامانه تعریف کردین ) کد فعال سازی رو میسازین که همه این کارها به صورت آنلاین هستش یعنی نیاز به داشتن حداقل اینترنت دیال آپ داره . بعد مشتری شما درخواست فعال سازی رو به سامانه میکنه و با توجه به این موضوع که آیا شما کلید فعال سازی رو براش ساختین یا نه و همینطور اجازه استفاده از این سریال رو داره یا نه براش کد فعال سازی ( به صورت آنی , پیامک یا ایمیل ) ارسال میشه .

البته نسخه جدید تجاری شده است چون امکانات خیلی زیادی داره و میتونم به شما این اطمینان رو بدم که با استفاده از روش و الگوریتم جدیدی که در نسخه جدید استفاده شده میتونین این اطمینان رو داشته باشین که برنامه شما به هیچ عنوان قابل Patch شدن و دستبرد مشتری نباشه چون به صورت کلی کدگذاری و غیر قابل نفوذ میشه .

موفق باشید./

----------


## jalil_m

برنامه من حاضره و اگر این نسخه آماده شده شرایط و هزینه اش رو بفرمایید.
اگر آماده نیست فعلا به همین روش فعلی انجام بدم تا ایشالله برای نسخه های بعدی
منتظر پاسخ شما هستم

----------


## jalil_m

من دمو رو دیدم اما کار با روشی که خودم برنامه بنویسم برای کنترل مثل نسخه قبل رو ترجیح میدم.در نسخه جدید هم این امکان هست یا مثل فیلم دمو فقط از همین راه انجام میشه؟

----------


## jalil_m

> من دمو رو دیدم اما کار با روشی که خودم برنامه بنویسم برای کنترل مثل نسخه قبل رو ترجیح میدم.در نسخه جدید هم این امکان هست یا مثل فیلم دمو فقط از همین راه انجام میشه؟


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> من دمو رو دیدم اما کار با روشی که خودم برنامه بنویسم برای کنترل مثل نسخه قبل رو ترجیح میدم.در نسخه جدید هم این امکان هست یا مثل فیلم دمو فقط از همین راه انجام میشه؟


همان طوری که در دمو مشخص بود ( البته نه به صورت واضح ! ) یکی از ویژگیهایی که به قفل اضافه شده این هست که فایل اجرایی رو کدگذاری میکنه و بدون داشتن رمز فایل اجرایی  قابلیت اجرا رو از دست میده ! این موضوع به خاطر امنیت بیشتر اضافه شده ولی اجباری نیست و به عنوان یک پیشنهاد و راهکار برای برنامه نویس در نظر گرفته شده که بتونه بهتر از برنامه ایی که مینویسه محافظت کنه . اگر شما به استفاده نکردن از این موضوع اصرار دارین میتونین استفاده اش نکنین و به صورت عادی از قفل نرم افزاری استفاده کنین ( شبیه کاری که در نسخه قبلی انجام میدادین )




> برنامه من حاضره و اگر این نسخه آماده شده شرایط و هزینه اش رو بفرمایید.
> اگر آماده نیست فعلا به همین روش فعلی انجام بدم تا ایشالله برای نسخه های بعدی
> منتظر پاسخ شما هستم


همان طور که قبلاً هم عرض کردم کار برنامه نویسی قفل و سامانه تقریباً ( 95% ) تمام شده و در حال تست و آزمایش و رفع باگ های احتمالی هستیم . من فکر میکنم تا آخر هفته یا نهایتاً تا شنبه منتشر بشه .

موفق باشید./

----------


## shayan2011

با سلام فایل بالا برای ذخیره سریال ها مشکل داره و از زیپ خارج نمشه

----------


## noshabeh

این تاپیک خیلی شلوغ شده !!! چطوری میشه به آخرین نسخه و مطالب مفید - بدون دیدین کل این 8 صفحه - دسترسی داشت ؟ آیا مطالب قدیمی در پست های صفحه 1 است یا 8 ؟
آیا بهتر نیست پست های جدید در صفحع 1 قرار گیرند ؟ مرسی

----------


## noshabeh

سلامی 2 باره
این تاپیک خیلی شلوغ شده !!! چطوری میشه به آخرین نسخه و مطالب مفید - بدون دیدین کل این 8 صفحه - دسترسی داشت ؟ آیا مطالب قدیمی در پست های صفحه 1 است یا 8 ؟
 آیا بهتر نیست پست های جدید در صفحع 1 قرار گیرند ؟ مرسی

----------


## MOR_MS

سلام
شما ميتونين در قسمت تنظيمات -  ويرايش تنظيمات - و نحوه نمايش تايپكها گزينه مورد نظر را انتختب كنيد

----------


## alimanam

با عرض سلام

به اطلاع میرساند تا اواخر هفته آینده نسخه جدید قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 رونمایی میشود . برای دیدن دموی شماره 1.1 به *این لینک* مراجعه کنید .

در نسخه جدید تکنولوژی های زیادی جهت جلوگیری از ریسورس شدن و نفوذ هکرها لحاظ شده و اطمینان نزدیک به 100% برای برنامه نویس در نظر گرفته شده که به هیچ عنوان برنامه ایی که توسط این قفل ایمن شده قابل نفوذ نباشه یعنی بدون داشتن لایسنس فعال سازی برنامه شما به هیچ عنوان قابل نفوذ نخواهد بود . فایل نهایی کد گذاری , و مبهم سازی میشه و بدون داشتن لایسنس فعال سازی غیر قابل اجرا خواهد بود .

موفق باشید./

----------


## alnajon

لطفا سورس اپدیت شده رو به زبان C#‎ هم بذارید ... خیلی ممنون

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> لطفا سورس اپدیت شده رو به زبان C#‎‎ هم بذارید ... خیلی ممنون


در *پست شماره 1* میتونین نمونه سورس سی شارپ رو دانلود کنین .

نسخه جدیدتر به دلیل سازگاری بیشتر قفل با ویندوز 8 و نوشتن یوزر کنترل پشتیبانی در سامانه , احتمالاً تا اواخر همین ماه منتشر میشه .

موفق باشید./

----------


## H0sseinr

سلام 
خیلی ممنون از زحماتتون ...
یه سوال 
چطور میشه Dll رو از کنار exe برنامه جابجا کرد؟
من هر وقت path رو عوض میکنم یا فایل رو Rename میکنم ، Error میده که نمی تونه پیداش کنه ، در حالی که رفرنس درست Add شده ...( تو #c)
خیلی ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید ...

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> چطور میشه Dll رو از کنار exe برنامه جابجا کرد؟
> من هر وقت path رو عوض میکنم یا فایل رو Rename میکنم ، Error میده که نمی تونه پیداش کنه ، در حالی که رفرنس درست Add شده ...( تو #c)
> خیلی ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید ...


خوب وقتی به صورت add رفرنس به پروژه اضافه میشه به طبع فایل dll باید کنار فایل اجرایی باشه ! برای اینکه بتونین اون رو جابه جا کنین می بایست به صورت دینامیک توابع قفل رو فراخونی کنین . 

موفق باشید./

----------


## H0sseinr

خیلی ممنون .
راستش سوال من هم همین بود که تکنیکی وجود نداره که بشه رفرنس رو از کنار فایل exe جابجا کرد( به جز صدا زدن داینامیک) ؟
چون شما چند تا پست بالا تر گفته بودید که برنامه نویس نباید بیا فایل Dll رو مثه هلو بذاره کنار فایل ... :لبخند گشاده!: 
گفتم شاید روشی داره ...

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> راستش سوال من هم همین بود که تکنیکی وجود نداره که بشه رفرنس رو از کنار فایل exe جابجا کرد( به جز صدا زدن داینامیک) ؟


مگر روش صدا زدن داینامیک مشکلی داره ؟!! به راحتی میشه این روش رو روی هر رفرنسی و به طبع PS-27.dll پیاده سازی کرد فقط چند خط کد اضافه میشه همین :) با این کار میتونین رفرنس رو از هر جایی در هارد دیسک لود کرد و از توابعش استفاده کنین .




> چون شما چند تا پست بالا تر گفته بودید که برنامه نویس نباید بیا فایل Dll رو مثه هلو بذاره کنار فایل ...


بله منظور من از قرار ندادن فایل رفرنس ( قفل PS-27 ) کنار فایل اجرایی این بود که از Patch شدن اون و برنامه جلوگیری بشه ( احتمالش کمتر بشه ) به نظرم بهترین کار Merge کردن اون به فایل اجرایی هستش .




> گفتم شاید روشی داره ...


روش که زیاد داره ( روش های اشاره شده ووو ...) فقط باید دنبالش بگردی به همین سادگی :)

موفق باشید./

----------


## H0sseinr

> با سلام
> 
> 
> 
> مگر روش صدا زدن داینامیک مشکلی داره ؟!! به راحتی میشه این روش رو روی هر رفرنسی و به طبع PS-27.dll پیاده سازی کرد فقط چند خط کد اضافه میشه همین :) با این کار میتونین رفرنس رو از هر جایی در هارد دیسک لود کرد و از توابعش استفاده کنین .
> 
> /


اگر شما هم یه بزرگواری کنید و منو راهنمایی کنید که چطور میتونم با این روش فایل رو جابجا کنم واقعا ممنون میشم ...

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> اگر شما هم یه بزرگواری کنید و منو راهنمایی کنید که چطور میتونم با این روش فایل رو جابجا کنم واقعا ممنون میشم ...


فایل ضمیمه سورسی هست که من براتون در این مورد خاص نوشتم , میتونین استفاده کنین .

موفق باشید./

----------


## farzad1343

با سلام 
من از دلفی xe2استفاده میکنم
آیا این قفل برای دلفی هم کار میکنه؟
اگه جواب مثبته لطفا نمونه کد اگه میشه بزارید 
از لطف شما ممنونم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام 




> من از دلفی xe2استفاده میکنم
> آیا این قفل برای دلفی هم کار میکنه؟


این قفل برای هر زبانی که بتونه با اسمبلی های مایکروسافت دات نت ارتباط برقرار کنه قابل استفاده است . اگر دلفی این امکان رو داره ؟! پس میشه ازش استفاده کرد . من چون تا حالا با دلفی آشنایی نداشتم پاسخ شما رو به درستی نمیتونم بدم . اگر امکان پذیره کافیه این اسمبلی رو به پروژه خودتون به صورت داینامیک یا ارجاع به رفرنس فراخوانی کنین و از توابعش استفاده کنین .

موفق باشید./

----------


## farzad1343

با سلام
من از دلفی استفاده میکنم و هرکاری کردم نتونستم DLL شمارو در دلفی فراخوان کنم الخصوص شما برای DLL خودتون یک خصوصیت برای خواندن سریال هارد گذاشتید و نتونستم  بادلفی بهش کانکت بشم چون دلفی فقط میتونه به تابع یا پروسیجر داخل یک DLL دسترسی داشته باسه و نه آنکه بصورت کلاس بهش متصل بشه و بتونه بخونه 
یا اگرهم راه دیگری داره من نمیدونم 
اگر راهنمایی کنید برای اتصال از دلفی بهش خیلی ممنون میشم
البته خدمتتون عرض کنم در سی شارپ و یا وبی نت چون بصورت کلاس باهاش برخورد میشه مشکلی نداشتم ولی دلفی نشد.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام 




> من از دلفی استفاده میکنم و هرکاری کردم نتونستم DLL شمارو در دلفی فراخوان کنم الخصوص شما برای DLL خودتون یک خصوصیت برای خواندن سریال هارد گذاشتید و نتونستم بادلفی بهش کانکت بشم چون دلفی فقط میتونه به تابع یا پروسیجر داخل یک DLL دسترسی داشته باسه و نه آنکه بصورت کلاس بهش متصل بشه و بتونه بخونه
> یا اگرهم راه دیگری داره من نمیدونم
> اگر راهنمایی کنید برای اتصال از دلفی بهش خیلی ممنون میشم
> البته خدمتتون عرض کنم در سی شارپ و یا وبی نت چون بصورت کلاس باهاش برخورد میشه مشکلی نداشتم ولی دلفی نشد.


دوست عزیز من که قبلاً عرض کزدم متاسفانه با دلفی آشنایی ندارم تا حالا یک خط کد هم با این زبان یا محیط IDE ننوشتم ! واسه همین واقعاً نمیدونم چطوری میتونین از این رفرنس در دلفی استفاده کنین . بهتره با کسانی که به هر دو زبان کد مینویسن این مورد رو در میان بگذارید به نظرم بهتر نتیجه میگیرین . یا در گوگل سرچ کنین شاید مطلبی باشه .

موفق باشید./

----------


## farzad1343

دوستان و سروران گرامی 
اگه کسی تونست در دلفی از این قفل استفاده کنه لطفا راهنمائی یادش نره
ممنون

----------


## JaVa

سلام و خسته نباشید.

در کجا مشخص میشه که برنامه ریجیستر شده یا نه ؟!

با تشکر

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> در کجا مشخص میشه که برنامه ریجیستر شده یا نه ؟!


درصورت داشتن مجوز ( ثبت شدن نرم افزار ) یک فایل با پسوند  lic.* در مسیر فایل اجرایی یا هر جای دیگری که برنامه نویس مشخص کنه ایجاد میشه که حاوی لایسنس معتبر برای اون سیستم هستش .

موفق باشید./

----------


## JaVa

من طبق آموزشی که در پست 127 قرار داره در MY PROJECT اومدم گزینه Enable application framework رو غیر فعال کردم و تا در هر بار اجرا اول بیاد که اون کلاس رو بررسی بکنه که آیا ریجستری شده برنامه یا نه ؟! حالا مشکلی که وجود اینه که گزینه View Application Events هم غیر فعال شده که من داخلش کدهای زیر رو قرار دادم که اگر احیانا خطایی رخ بده متن خطا در یه فایل TXT ذخیره بشه.

Imports DevComponents.DotNetBar

Namespace My
    Partial Friend Class myapplication

        Private Sub myapplication_UnhandledException(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As Microsoft.VisualBasic.ApplicationServices.Unhandle  dExceptionEventArgs)
            Try
                Dim LogPath As String = My.Computer.FileSystem.SpecialDirectories.CurrentU  serApplicationData
                If Not IO.Directory.Exists(LogPath) Then IO.Directory.CreateDirectory(LogPath)

                Dim lg As New Logging.FileLogTraceListener
                lg.DiskSpaceExhaustedBehavior = Logging.DiskSpaceExhaustedOption.DiscardMessages
                lg.Encoding = System.Text.Encoding.UTF8

                lg.BaseFileName = "CriticalError"
                lg.MaxFileSize = CLng(2 ^ 20 * 2) ' 2 Megabyte
                lg.Location = Logging.LogFileLocation.Custom
                lg.CustomLocation = LogPath
                lg.WriteLine(Now.ToString)
                lg.WriteLine(e.Exception.Message)
                If e.Exception.InnerException IsNot Nothing Then
                    lg.WriteLine("Inner :")
                    lg.WriteLine(e.Exception.InnerException.Message)
                End If
                lg.WriteLine("Stack :")
                lg.WriteLine(e.Exception.StackTrace)
                lg.WriteLine(StrDup(50, "-"c))
                lg.Close()
            Catch
            End Try

            Try
                Dim msg As String = ""
#If DEBUG Then
                msg = e.Exception.Message
#End If
                MessageBoxEx.EnableGlass = False
                MessageBoxEx.Show(New Form() With {.TopMost = True, .StartPosition = FormStartPosition.CenterScreen}, msg, "خطای بسیار جدی", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Error)
                e.ExitApplication = False
            Catch
            End Try
        End Sub
    End Class

End Namespace

می خواستم بدونم که آیا با غیر فعال شدنش هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟!

با تشکر

----------


## JaVa

سلام.

مث اینکه کسی نیست به سئوال بنده جواب بده؟ :افسرده:

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> مث اینکه کسی نیست به سئوال بنده جواب بده؟


از نسخه 2.3 استفاده کن و از سورسی که ضمیمه کردم بدون اینکه Enable application framework رو غیر فعال کنی ,  به کدنویسی ادامه بده .

موفق باشید./

----------


## mohsen22

این نسخه جدید چه ویژگی و برتری داره ؟
مرسی

----------


## a.azarmii

فابل استخراج کننده رو از کجا دانلود کنم مهندس ؟
بدون اون نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد....  :چشمک:

----------


## mohsen22

سلام از کجا مطمئن بشم که  کلمه کلیدی من داخل سورس نرم افزار به هیچ وجه هک نمیشه ؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> این نسخه جدید چه ویژگی و برتری داره ؟


نسخه 2.3 به صورت عمومی منتشر نشده واسه همینه که فایل ضمیمه پسورد داره , از نظر کارکرد تفاوت چندانی با نسخه قبلی نداره فقط طول رشته فعال سازی ( لایسنس ) کوتاهتر شده و چندتا تابع اضافی از قفل حذف و به جای اونها یکی دوتا تابع جدید اضافه شده , یکی دوتا باگ هم برطرف شده همین .

*تصویر کیجن جدید ( نسخه منتشر نشده )*






> فابل استخراج کننده رو از کجا دانلود کنم مهندس ؟


منظورتون از فایل استخراج کننده ! کیجن هستش ؟ در نسخه منتشر شده میتونین از پست شماره 1 همین تاپیک برای دانلود اون استفاده کنین .

*دانلود کیجن*

*پست شماره 1*




> سلام از کجا مطمئن بشم که کلمه کلیدی من داخل سورس نرم افزار به هیچ وجه هک نمیشه ؟


مدیریت رشته های حساس و حیاتی نرم افزار شما به عهده شمای برنامه نویسه نه وظیفه قفل نرم افزاری , شما بهتره از یک طول رشته مناسب , استفاده از توابع متنوع کار با رشته , مدیریت حافظه برای حذف رشته مورد نظر , و کلی روش ابداعی که خودتون میتونین ازشون برای این منظور استفاده کنین بهره ببرین در ضمن در نهایت باید حتماً از ابزارهای برنامه نویسی برای بهبود و مبهم سازی سورس برنامه استفاده ببرین .

موفق باشید./

----------


## mohsen22

سلام . برنامه من اماده است  و سالم اما وقتی میخوام از این قفل خوب شما استفاده کنم و تیک  enable aplication framework رو بر می دارم  همچنین استارت برنامه رو روی ps27 میزارم کلا برنامه ام قاط میزنه ممکنه بفرمایید چه باید کرد؟؟ مرسی

----------


## alimanam

> سلام . برنامه من اماده است و سالم اما وقتی میخوام از این قفل خوب شما استفاده کنم و تیک enable aplication framework رو بر می دارم همچنین استارت برنامه رو روی ps27 میزارم کلا برنامه ام قاط میزنه ممکنه بفرمایید چه باید کرد؟؟


با سلام

*از این نمونه* سورس استفاده کن . درضمن نیازی به غیر فعال کردن *enable aplication framework* در این سورس نیست .

موفق باشید./

----------


## mortezasar

سلام دوست عزیز یک نمونه واسه سی شارپ گذاشتین من اونو دانلود کردم و کد هاش رو هم نوشتم اما هربار که کد رو وارد می کنم نه پیغامی میاد و نه وارد صفحه برنامه میشه ضمنا نمیشه کاری کرد که برای اجرای یرنامه تو ویندوز سون راست کلیک نکنیم و run ........... رو انتخاب نکنیم 
مرسی

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> سلام دوست عزیز یک نمونه واسه سی شارپ گذاشتین من اونو دانلود کردم و کد هاش رو هم نوشتم اما هربار که کد رو وارد می کنم نه پیغامی میاد و نه وارد صفحه برنامه میشه ضمنا نمیشه کاری کرد که برای اجرای یرنامه تو ویندوز سون راست کلیک نکنیم و run ........... رو انتخاب نکنیم


از نمونه کد پست قبلی استفاده کن (تبدیل کد به سی شارپ با خودتون ) در مورد run شده به صورت ادمین خیر حتما باید مجوز ادمین داشته باشه واسه اجرا .

موفق باشید./

----------


## mohsen22

> با سلام
> 
> *از این نمونه* سورس استفاده کن . درضمن نیازی به غیر فعال کردن *enable aplication framework* در این سورس نیست .
> 
> موفق باشید./


 ممنون از لطف شما اما ظاهرا مثل اون قبلی کلمه کلیدی در سورس رو نمیخواد .. من میخوام از همون قبلی با رفع ایرادی که گفتم استفاده کنم ..
مرسی

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> ممنون از لطف شما اما ظاهرا مثل اون قبلی کلمه کلیدی در سورس رو نمیخواد ..


اگر بیشتر دقت کنین کلمه کلیدی رو میخواد لطفاً به تابع *LicenseValidator* در رویداد فرم دقت کنین !

ps.LicenseValidator(license, "123")

در سورسی که بهتون دادم کلمه کلیدی *123* در نظر گرفته شده است .

موفق باشید./

----------


## mohsen22

ممنون از لطف شما اما من نتونستم اجرا کنم یعنی  پس از بدست اوردن سریال main برنامه ام اجرا نمیشه!
ایا نیاز به تنظیمات دیگری دارم ؟

----------


## mortezasar

دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی و برنامه خوب تشکر

----------


## ali_9999

با سلام 

من تازه با این صفحه آشنا شدم. از قفلی که گذاشتین استفاده کردم و خوب بود. امیدوارم بهتر از ان هم بشه و آرزوی موفقیت بیشتر براتون دارم.

فقط یک سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین ، اینکه اون فایل HSExtract.ocx  آیا لازم هست برای ستاپ چون که در سیستم 32 من این فایل نیست؟.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> فقط یک سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین ، اینکه اون فایل HSExtract.ocx آیا لازم هست برای ستاپ چون که در سیستم 32 من این فایل نیست؟.


شما احتمالاً دارین از *نسخه قبلی* استفاده میکنین چون در نسخه بعدی نیازی به استفاده از فایل یاد شده نیست . در ضمن آخرین نسخه رو میتونین از *اینجا* دانلود کنین .

موفق باشید./

----------


## mohsen22

سلام . ببخشید نسخه سی شارپ اینو ندارید ؟ مرسی

----------


## barrai

برای باز کردن فایل زیپ پسورد میخواد؟

----------


## mahmoudkarami

سلام، رو سیستم من کار کرد.. آقایه لطفی کنید کیجن، سریال با طول کمتر تولید کنه، تقریبا سریالش 90 رقم میشه، بی زحمت کمترش کنید اشتباه کاربر و کمتر کنه، خیلی بهش نیاز دارم ممنون :ناراحت:

----------


## davidrobert

ممنون بابت سورس ولی روش فعال سازی برنامه غیر قابل فهم هستش یک نمونه که سورس فعال سازی جدا و برنامه فعال سازی جدا باشه هرجفتش سورس رو قرار بدید با سی شارپ باشه ممنون میشم.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> ممنون بابت سورس ولی روش فعال سازی برنامه غیر قابل فهم هستش یک نمونه که سورس فعال سازی جدا و برنامه فعال سازی جدا باشه هرجفتش سورس رو قرار بدید با سی شارپ باشه ممنون میشم.


من دقیقاً متوجه صحبت شما نشدم ! ولی سورس هایی که گذاشتم کاملاً ساده هستن ویه برنامه نویس معمولی به راحتی میتونه متوجه اونها بشه . 2 تا تابع که بیشتر نیست از اسمشون هم میشه فهمید کارشون چیه ! لطفا دقت کنین حتما متوجه میشن . اگر باز متوجه نشدین دقیقا بگین گیر کارتون کجاست . 
لازم به یادآوری هستش میتونین نسخه جدید رو که دارای اطمینان بسیار بیشتری از نسخه فعلی هست رو از لینک زیر دانلود کنین الگوریتم استفاده شده بسیار با الگوریتم قفل فعلی متفاوت هستش و برنامه محافظت شده به هیچ عنوان تا قبل از فعال سازی قابل هک شدن نیست تاکید میکنم نرم افزاری که توسط قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 نسخه به روز شده محافظت میشه تا قبل از فعال سازی توسط لایسنس معتبر به هیچ عنوان قابل نفوذ و دستکاری توسط هکر نیست و اطمینان 100% رو تضمین میکنه .

*لینک قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 نسخه به روز شده*

*نمایش ویدیوی آموزش استفاده* 

موفق باشید./

----------


## behrooz69

دوست من چرا Dll به vb.net 2010 از طریق ویزاردی به Toolbox اضافه نمیشه ؟؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> دوست من چرا Dll به vb.net 2010 از طریق ویزاردی به Toolbox اضافه نمیشه ؟؟


قرار نیست به Toolbox اضافه بشه !!! شما باید از این dll به صورت add reference استفاده کنین نمونه کد هم موجوده از پست شماره 1 میتونین دانلودش کنین .

موفق باشید./

----------


## davidrobert

خواهشاً کسی کد ساخت سریال نامبر قوی و کد فعال سازی شو نداره که برنامه اصلی کد سیستمی رو بده و برنامه دیگه کد سیستمی رو به صورت فعال سازی تبدیل کنه و وقتی کد سیستمی میدیم کدم فعال سازی رو بده به ما بده و ما هم کد فعال سازی رو به برنامه بدیم تا برنامه فعال بشه
ممنون میشم کسی این 2 تا سورس رو که یکی کد فعال سازی رو بسازی و یکی دیگه برنامه فعال کنه برام بفرستید یک دینا ممنون میشم من چیزی پیدا نکردم ممنون میشم.

----------


## hadifar

سلام دوست عزیز 
ممنون از برنامه خوبت
من اینو تو visual studio اجرا کردم یوزر کد داد
ولی بعد کامپایل تو ویندوز یوزر کد نداد که فهمیدم با run as administrator کردن میده
تو چن جا دیدم دوستان هم همین مشکل رو دارن گفتم اطلاع رسانی کنم
ببخشید اگه تکراریه فرست نکردم همه پست ها رو ببینم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

بله شما باید حتما نرم افزاری که از این قفل استفاده میکنه رو به صورت Run as Admin اجرا کنین تا به درستی کار کنه . در ضمن شما میتونین از *نسخه به روز شده* این قفل هم استفاده نمائید .

موفق باشید./

----------


## mdshmdsh

تاپیکت عالی بود، من به نوبه ی خودم تشکر می کنم. دوستان باید درست ببینن که کسی که وقت میزاره و جواب میده چه حدفی رو دنبال می کنه. باز هم تشکر.

پشتیبان شبکه شرکت مخابرات

----------


## Mehdi Mz IT

با سلام

من از PS-27 v3.2.1.2 (نسخه‌ی رایگان) نیز می‌خواهم استفاده کنم.
اگر امکانش است یک فایل dll جدایی را به جای PS-27 License Generator نیز تهیه کنید.
پروژه‌ی درسی‌ای را باید تحویل دهم که در آن خواسته شده، بتوان کد فعال‌سازی را به صورت خودکار تولید و به کمک یک تعداد کدبرنامه‌ی جداگانه، آن کد را به صورت پیامک و یا ایمیل نیز منتشر کرد.

اگر امکانش است جواب درخواسنم را (مثبت و یا منفی) در قالب یک پاسخ در همین‌جا نیز ارسال کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## mahbooobma

سلام خسته نباشید من چطور میتونم از همچین کدهایی در نرم افزار   MyVisualDB    استفاده کنم
منظورم اینه که تو پروزه خودم میخام نرم افزار تولیدی سریال نامبر بخاد برا اجراش 
با تشکر

----------


## paria research for code

سلام.دوستان من تازه به ابن تاپیک رسیدم... تو این همه لینک گم شدم...کسی از دوستانی که از این نرم افزار استفاده کرده باشه و بتونه به من کمک کنه هست؟؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

